# Rhun's Greyhawk ALPHA OOC Thread (ToEE) - CALLING MY PLAYERS!



## Rhun

ALPHA GAME OOC THREAD


ALPHA Rogue's Gallery
ALPHA INFO THREAD
Old ALPHA OOC Thread
Rhun's Greyhawk ALPHA Campaign (tToEE) - Part I
Rhun's Greyhawk ALPHA Campaign (tToEE) - Part II
Rhun's Greyhawk ALPHA Campaign (tToEE) - Part III



This is the new ALPHA OOC thread, as the last one was well over 1000 posts.

Please check in here when you get a minute. Thanks.


----------



## Boddynock

Check!


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:


> Check!





Sweet.


----------



## Leif

It's about time, dude!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> It's about time, dude!





That's 2 of 6.


----------



## Leif

Scotley's out of town until about next Wednesday, but who knows, he may check in before then.


----------



## Rhun

Yeah, I saw a note about that in some thread, somewhere. Its all good.  I just want to make sure nobody misses that we started a new thread.


----------



## Legildur

Found it.


----------



## Thanee

Good that I sometimes actually read the thread titles. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> Good that I sometimes actually read the thread titles.





I've found that it helps to read sometimes.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> I've found that it helps to read sometimes.



Yeah, maybe.  But jeez, what a pain the a@%!


----------



## Rhun

With Scotley out of town, everyone has checked in but Stonegod.


----------



## Scotley

"Present!"


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> "Present!"




Yeah, I knew you wouldn't disappear for too long.


----------



## Legildur

Rather than spending 3-4 hours using 'take 20', we'd probably be just as well off with Ragnok assisting Trevor and walking back and forth for an hour, which would be sufficient for 5-6 searches.


----------



## Rhun

You could try that as well.  Actually, we'll just go with that suggestion.


----------



## Leif

Trevor is all for that idea!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Trevor is all for that idea!





Done. Well, actually, it was done a while ago.


----------



## Leif

That figures.  Sheesh, I go to bed early ONE night, and everybody posts!


----------



## Rhun

Well unlike you and I who post pretty damn regularly, a lot of people have limited time to post.


----------



## Leif

I suppose so, but, still, I almost had a coronary when I logged in this morning and saw the huge amount of posts that had been made in my absence.


----------



## Rhun

It was only 14 posts. And most of that was us hammering out the group's plan without taking a week of real time to do it. I'm just glad Leg and Boddy were online at the same time as me last night. I've been taking the last few nights off before that.


----------



## Rhun

So...doesn't Trevor have the flaming sword? Or does Trevor have the +1 warhammer now? If so, who has the flaming sword?


----------



## Leif

Trevor has the warhammer.  I have no idea who has the flaming sword.  Thanee would surely know!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Trevor has the warhammer.  I have no idea who has the flaming sword.  Thanee would surely know!





Alright. He had just mentioned "sword" in his IC post, so I was confused.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Alright. He had just mentioned "sword" in his IC post, so I was confused.



I know.  My bad.  I've already edited it now.  Oh, and don't forget, Trev's AC is now 22, which is not far from the best in the party?


----------



## Rhun

Good to know. Of course, it won't help against the demon with the +21 attack bonus.


----------



## Leif

All you had to do to know before was read the titles of Trevor's posts.  But I decided that, since I am so tired of being the party pincushion, I'd better make sure that you knew.   (Guess it was a good thing that i did, huh?)


----------



## Rhun

Pincushion? Nobody has poked Trevor with any pins.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Pincushion? Nobody has poked Trevor with any pins.


----------



## Rhun

Or even arrows. Mostly just big axes and centipede mandibles.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Or even arrows. Mostly just big axes and centipede mandibles.



I rest my case, Your Honor.


----------



## Rhun

Which would make him more of a chopping block than a pincushion.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Which would make him more of a chopping block than a pincushion.



Same d***** difference in this case!


----------



## Rhun

Perhaps. The withdraw action should probably become Trevor's best friend.


----------



## Leif

"Withdwaw"??  Will you be my fwend?


----------



## Rhun

The catch is using him before Trevor falls unconscious.


----------



## Leif

NOW you tell me!

*klunk*


----------



## Rhun

Yep, that's my M.O. A day late and a dollar short. 

Well, we will proceed under tha assumption that Verdis is using a sunrod, attached to his crossbow as per usual. And nobody has the +1 flaming longsword on their character sheet. And I'm pretty sure you didn't sell it, but maybe you did and I missed it?


----------



## Leif

I have my doubts whether anyone but Thanee would know for sure, since you don't, but I'm almost positive that Thanee will have the genuine, true facts of the matter. 

But I'm pretty sure that it wouldn't have been sold, but just re-assigned to some party member or other.  Surely it wouldn't have been sold!  Trevor would have tried like anything to prevernt THAT from happening!  He LIKES his nifty new warhammer, but COME ON, a flaming sword??


----------



## Rhun

Thanee appears to have gone dark.


----------



## Boddynock

She'll be back!


----------



## Rhun

I figured as much


----------



## Legildur

Pretty sure we sold the +1 flaming longsword. It was offered to Kurt as his treasure share, but he had a higher need for some other items.


----------



## stonegod

Didn't even see this thread. Hmm.

I'm 'ere.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> Pretty sure we sold the +1 flaming longsword. It was offered to Kurt as his treasure share, but he had a higher need for some other items.




Selling it sounded familiar. But my memory isn't what is once was.


----------



## Boddynock

Thanee said:


> Reposting (and including the latest stuff; hope I got everything right )
> 
> Coraine : _+1 full plate_ (selling masterwork full plate; keeps his _+1 longsword_) + 2781 gp
> 
> Trevor : _+1 warhammer_, heavy darkwood shield + 2083.5 gp
> 
> Kurt : 3281 gp; buys the masterwork full plate (from Coraine) for 825 gp, leaving 2456 gp
> 
> Dara : _+2 longsword_ (876 gp 5 sp will be put into the pool so the others can get their full share)
> 
> Ragnok : 3281 gp
> 
> Verdis : 3281 gp
> 
> 
> *+1 flaming longsword is being sold then.*
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



From the old OOC post.


----------



## Rhun

Thanks Boddy! I appreciate you looking that up.


----------



## Thanee

I'm here, just pretty busy right now. Sorry for the lack of posting. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Why are we damaged, BTW? I can't seem to figure that one out. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> I'm here, just pretty busy right now. Sorry for the lack of posting.





No worries. I didn't think you'd disappear for too long. Just wanted to make sure.


----------



## stonegod

Thanee said:


> Why are we damaged, BTW? I can't seem to figure that one out.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Trap on a door went boom. So we are trying a different way in.


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> Why are we damaged, BTW? I can't seem to figure that one out.




Yes, as Stonegod pointed out, a fireball trap on the front door blasted all of you.


----------



## Thanee

Ah. Guess I didn't read back enough then, or missed that somehow, when reading up on the latest posts. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Trevor looks at Dara somewhat incredulously: I may not be the sharpest knife in the drawer, but when a fireball goes off right in my face, I _know_ it, let me tell ya!"


----------



## Leif

Boddy:  You said something about the 'high casualty rate' of pbp games.  *sigh*  I'm experiencing just that now (in another game, obviously).  Ah, well, we'll live to post another day.


----------



## Boddynock

Yes, it's one of the things I found quite depressing after a while. I had a number of really fabulous games which just died - not because we weren't having fun but because a whole variety of factors intruded. That's particularly frustrating when PbP is my only gaming outlet these days! 

Of course I've also been one of those who has had to pull out of games: witness the fact that Coraine used to be my character!


----------



## Leif

Boddynock said:


> Yes, it's one of the things I found quite depressing after a while. I had a number of really fabulous games which just died - not because we weren't having fun but because a whole variety of factors intruded. That's particularly frustrating when PbP is my only gaming outlet these days!



Yes, it's my only gaming outlet, too.



Boddynock said:


> Of course I've also been one of those who has had to pull out of games: witness the fact that Coraine used to be my character!



But you came back!  I'm sure Rhun forgives you.


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:


> Yes, it's one of the things I found quite depressing after a while. I had a number of really fabulous games which just died - not because we weren't having fun but because a whole variety of factors intruded. That's particularly frustrating when PbP is my only gaming outlet these days!




It is hard to keep pbp games going. Not only does it take a lot of dedication from the DM, but from the players as well.



Boddynock said:


> Of course I've also been one of those who has had to pull out of games: witness the fact that Coraine used to be my character!




It happens. In my Omega game, I just allowed CB to come back for the second or third time. As long as you give me notice that you are leaving and don't just disappear, I'm cool with it.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> But you came back!  I'm sure Rhun forgives you.





As much as I hate it, I'm a forgiving kinda guy.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> As much as I hate it, I'm a forgiving kinda guy.



Come on!  Admit you're just an old softy!   There's no shame in that.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Come on!  Admit you're just an old softy!   There's no shame in that.





The term 'pushover' comes to mind.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> The term 'pushover' comes to mind.



Hmmm, let me think.. how can I use this knowledge to get a boon for Trevor?


----------



## Rhun

It only works OOC. IC I can play a hard ass.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> It only works OOC. IC I can play a hard ass.



"play" one, you say.  That means that you still have a vulnerable soft underbelly, even IC!


----------



## Rhun

We'll see...soon enough.


----------



## Boddynock

OK, see, Leif, it's at times like this that I wish you wouldn't goad the DM!


----------



## Leif

Sunuvagun, you're right, Boddy!  Ooops, my bad!


----------



## Rhun

I love being goaded.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> I love being goaded.



Why, oh, why am I not comforted by this revelation?


----------



## Boddynock

Ragnok glares at Trevor.


----------



## Leif

Boddynock said:


> Ragnok glares at Trevor.




Trevor gives Ragnok one of his famous, patent-pending, s***-eating grins, and says, "I know you just love me, Big Guy!"


----------



## Rhun

Well, the next encounter should be interesting. I will try to have it posted today.


----------



## Rhun

Posted. Consider me well goaded.


----------



## Leif

*Oh s***!!*

Please don't kill Trevor, Boddy???


----------



## Rhun

Oh, I think Ragnok has other things to worry about right now. So does Trevor.


----------



## Legildur

<groan> And how nicely grouped we are for a creature who is probably fire based!!!


----------



## Boddynock

Oh dear! I think I know exactly what Ragnok's going to do.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> <groan> And how nicely grouped we are for a creature who is probably fire based!!!





Sometimes 10' passages are your friend. And sometimes, they're not. Hee Hee.


----------



## Leif

A reprieve for Trevor? Hmm, he may now get to die by fire, instead of at the hands of an irate dwarf.  Six one way, half a dozen the other, I suppose.


----------



## Legildur

Well, either the demon is well and truly stuck and can't reach us, or an alarm has been sounded and it is simply waiting for support.


----------



## Rhun

Maybe the demon just likes to chat with folks before it slays them.


----------



## Legildur

An assassin that toys with its prey.... mmm, interesting possibility.  Or maybe it's trying to size us up to see whether it would survive the attempt?


----------



## Rhun

Anything is quite possible.


----------



## Leif

Legildur said:


> An assassin that toys with its prey.... mmm, interesting possibility.  Or maybe it's trying to size us up to see whether it would survive the attempt?



Mind you, I am well-aware that Trevor does NOT know this little tidbit, but it would be highly unlikely that we would be able to do permanent damage to the beastie.  The best we could probably hope for would be to banish it back to its home plane, in which case we will most likely get to meet it again before we're through with this place.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Mind you, I am well-aware that Trevor does NOT know this little tidbit, but it would be highly unlikely that we would be able to do permanent damage to the beastie.  The best we could probably hope for would be to banish it back to its home plane, in which case we will most likely get to meet it again before we're through with this place.




Actually, I think you are getting your editions mixed up again. I don't recall anything in 3E that says an extraplanar creature doesn't die and is instead banished back to its home plane. That's a 1E/2E thing if I'm not misaken.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> Actually, I think you are getting your editions mixed up again. I don't recall anything in 3E that says an extraplanar creature doesn't die and is instead banished back to its home plane. That's a 1E/2E thing if I'm not misaken.



I think you are correct.


----------



## Thanee

Or he thinks about summoned creatures, where it does work that way.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Actually, I think you are getting your editions mixed up again. I don't recall anything in 3E that says an extraplanar creature doesn't die and is instead banished back to its home plane. That's a 1E/2E thing if I'm not misaken.






Legildur said:


> I think you are correct.




Wow, ok, sorry I even said anything, then.   I'm even worse off than I thought!


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> Or he thinks about summoned creatures, where it does work that way.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Yes, that's what I was thinking of!  How do you get a demon to appear in your pentagram, if not by a summoning spell?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Yes, that's what I was thinking of!  How do you get a demon to appear in your pentagram, if not by a summning spell?




Lots of ways that are known only to the DM.


----------



## Leif

Leif said:


> Yes, that's what I was thinking of!  How do you get a demon to appear in your pentagram, if not by a summoning spell?



...Aside from being _gated_ in by another demon, or something, that is.

Hmmm, the DM is being extry cagey today.  This, as they say, BODES.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> ...Aside from being _gated_ in by another demon, or something, that is.
> 
> Hmmm, the DM is being extry cagey today.  This, as they say, BODES.




Perhaps it was standing there all along, invisibly. Perhaps it teleported from somewhere else in the dungone. Perhaps, perhaps, perhaps...


----------



## Thanee

Leif said:


> How do you get a demon to appear in your pentagram, if not by a summoning spell?




A calling spell maybe? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Well, I know how that stuff works, but how much does Dara know about calling diagrams and dimensional anchors to trap called outsiders?

Spellcraft 23

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> A calling spell maybe?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



OOC: Hahaha, oh, Thanee, that is RICH! 


Rhun said:


> Perhaps it was standing there all along, invisibly. Perhaps it teleported from somewhere else in the dungone. Perhaps, perhaps, perhaps...



OOC: BODE, BODE, BODE, BODE, BODE!!!!!


Thanee said:


> Well, I know how that stuff works, but how much does Dara know about calling diagrams and dimensional anchors to trap called outsiders?
> Spellcraft 23
> Bye
> Thanee



Good thinking, Dara!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> OOC: OOC: BODE, BODE, BODE, BODE, BODE!!!!!




You know, bode rhymes with goad.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> You know, bode rhymes with goad.



It also rhymes with rode, road, toad, woad, 'choad', code, flowed, crowed, mowed, node, sowed, sewed, strode, trode, "woahed", 'throwed', and 'knowed'. 


*isn't 'choad' the past perfect of "to chew"??


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> Well, I know how that stuff works, but how much does Dara know about calling diagrams and dimensional anchors to trap called outsiders?
> 
> Spellcraft 23




What specifics does Dara want to know. A roll of 23 is good enough to know all of the basics, I would think, without knowing every in and out detail.


----------



## Thanee

Well, it would be helpful to know, that if it is a calling diagram with dimensional anchor, that the fiend in there cannot get out unless the diagram is broken, and cannot affect others outside with its abilities.

Basically, what the spell description of _Magic Circle_ says.

Of course, it would also be helpful to know, whether it is a calling diagram with dimensional anchor. 

Bye
Thanee

P.S. Leif, I wasn't really kidding. Calling and summoning are fundamentally different in D&D (just read the stuff under Conjuration School in the PHB Magic chapter).


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> P.S. Leif, I wasn't really kidding. Calling and summoning are fundamentally different in D&D (just read the stuff under Conjuration School in the PHB Magic chapter).



Yes, I have read those sections, but it has been awhile.  As I remember it, 'Calling' done within one plane of existence, as, for example, a mage on the prime material plance 'calling' a horse with a _mount_ spell.  Summoning, on the other hand, refers more to bringing an Outsider to the prime material plane from its plane of origin.  Have I got that right, or have I totallly made a mess of things now?


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> Well, it would be helpful to know, that if it is a calling diagram with dimensional anchor, that the fiend in there cannot get out unless the diagram is broken, and cannot affect others outside with its abilities.
> 
> Basically, what the spell description of _Magic Circle_ says.
> 
> Of course, it would also be helpful to know, whether it is a calling diagram with dimensional anchor.





Ah well...Dara would certainly have to get closer to examine the circle in great detail.


----------



## Thanee

And the first part? 


@Leif:



> *Calling:* A calling spell transports a creature from another plane to the plane you are on. The spell grants the creature the one-time ability to return to its plane of origin, although the spell may limit the circumstances under which this is possible. Creatures who are called actually die when they are killed; they do not disappear and reform, as do those brought by a summoning spell (see below). The duration of a calling spell is instantaneous, which means that the called creature can’t be dispelled.
> 
> *Summoning:* A summoning spell instantly brings a creature or object to a place you designate. When the spell ends or is dispelled, a summoned creature is instantly sent back to where it came from, but a summoned object is not sent back unless the spell description specifically indicates this. A summoned creature also goes away if it is killed or if its hit points drop to 0 or lower. It is not really dead. It takes 24 hours for the creature to reform, during which time it can’t be summoned again.
> 
> When the spell that summoned a creature ends and the creature disappears, all the spells it has cast expire. A summoned creature cannot use any innate summoning abilities it may have, and it refuses to cast any spells that would cost it XP, or to use any spell-like abilities that would cost XP if they were spells.




Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> And the first part?
> 
> 
> 
> SRD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling: A calling spell transports a creature from another plane to the plane you are on. The spell grants the creature the one-time ability to return to its plane of origin, although the spell may limit the circumstances under which this is possible. Creatures who are called actually die when they are killed; they do not disappear and reform, as do those brought by a summoning spell (see below). The duration of a calling spell is instantaneous, which means that the called creature can’t be dispelled.
> 
> Summoning: A summoning spell instantly brings a creature or object to a place you designate. When the spell ends or is dispelled, a summoned creature is instantly sent back to where it came from, but a summoned object is not sent back unless the spell description specifically indicates this. A summoned creature also goes away if it is killed or if its hit points drop to 0 or lower. It is not really dead. It takes 24 hours for the creature to reform, during which time it can’t be summoned again.
> 
> When the spell that summoned a creature ends and the creature disappears, all the spells it has cast expire. A summoned creature cannot use any innate summoning abilities it may have, and it refuses to cast any spells that would cost it XP, or to use any spell-like abilities that would cost XP if they were spells
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye
> Thanee
Click to expand...


Wow, I had it exactly backwards!  Typical...typical.  I'll definitely be doing some reading tonight.  (Goodness knows that I need SOME excuse not to log-in to ebay!)


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Wow, I had it exactly backwards!  Typical...typical.  I'll definitely be doing some reading tonight.  (Goodness knows that I need SOME excuse not to log-in to ebay!)




Don't you have something fun to do in life besides EN World? 

(This is the pot calling the kettle black)


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Don't you have something fun to do in life besides EN World?
> 
> (This is the pot calling the kettle black)



Sadly, not at this time.   Feel free to ship to me one of those hot babes that I always see in your photos!!  -- Blacker Kettle to Black Pot


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Sadly, not at this time.   Feel free to ship to me one of those hot babes that I always see in your photos!!  -- Blacker Kettle to Black Pot




I've found they don't travel so well.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> I've found they don't travel so well.



Bummer!  Guess I'll have to come take one, then.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Bummer!  Guess I'll have to come take one, then.





Now that is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Now that is perfectly acceptable.



Ahh, I love negotiation!


----------



## Rhun

Now if you could only negotiate with demons.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> Now if you could only negotiate with demons.



If negotiate is a pseudonym for 'cut into a thousand pieces', I'm sure we could manage that.


----------



## Leif

Yeah!  What he said.


----------



## Scotley

I'll trade you an eldritch blast for some demon blood...


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> If negotiate is a pseudonym for 'cut into a thousand pieces', I'm sure we could manage that.





Kurt perhaps. I don't know about Trevor.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Yeah!  What he said.





The demon is there...Trevor could charge!


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> I'll trade you an eldritch blast for some demon blood...





And I'll raise you a human arm.


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> Well, it would be helpful to know, that if it is a calling diagram with dimensional anchor, that the fiend in there cannot get out unless the diagram is broken, and cannot affect others outside with its abilities.




As noted, Dara would have to get quite a bit closer to the circle to determine its exact properties...she would actually have to study the arcane runes and patterns that are carved into the stone.


----------



## Thanee

That's actually an answer to the second part of the question as well, not the first (i.e. the one you quoted).  

Anyways... Dara will just look at it a bit close then.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> The demon is there...Trevor could charge!



OOC:  Nice try!  That would have probably worked on the OLD Trevor, too.


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> That's actually an answer to the second part of the question as well, not the first (i.e. the one you quoted).
> 
> Anyways... Dara will just look at it a bit close then.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




I must be misunderstanding...because the only question I see is whether it is a calling diagram with dimensional anchor or something else. Can you repost the exact question you want an answer to, because I'm missing it.


----------



## Thanee

You actually quoted it yourself in this post.

Especially regard the words "... if it is ...".

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> You actually quoted it yourself in this post.
> 
> Especially regard the words "... if it is ...".




Ah, I think the problem stemmed from the fact that I can't read. 

The answer is YES. If (IF) the calling circle is properly built with the necessary protection runes, than the outsider within it cannot escape of affect those outside with its abilities unless the circle is broken. Or the demon is sufficiently powerful enough to break it on his own. 

Better?


----------



## Thanee

Yep. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

But if we attack from outside, does that 'break' the circle?  Or just bend it a little?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> But if we attack from outside, does that 'break' the circle?  Or just bend it a little?




Most likely it would.


----------



## Leif

So how's your remedial reading program going, Rhun? 



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Ah, I think the problem stemmed from the fact that I can't read.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> So how's your remedial reading program going, Rhun?




Hooked on Phonics is great!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Hooked on Phonics is great!



hehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## Rhun

So Trevor is looking for a secret door under Kurt's guidance, and Dara is trying to persuade the group to go back and check out the demon's circle again. I think I have everything down. And I should be able to get the next IC post up tonight.


----------



## Leif

"So Trevor is looking for a secret door under Kurt's guidance..."

[While carrying on a 'conversation' with Dara, too.] [And Trevor can also walk and chew gum at the same time. ]


----------



## Rhun

Yes, he is a very unfocused lad.


----------



## stonegod

Leif said:


> "So Trevor is looking for a secret door under Kurt's guidance..."
> 
> [While carrying on a 'conversation' with Dara, too.] [And Trevor can also walk and chew gum at the same time. ]



And you wonder why he didn't find that trap earlier.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> And you wonder why he didn't find that trap earlier.




ZING! Now that's funny!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Yes, he is a very unfocused lad.



Trev prefers to think of it as 'rut challenged,' or 'terminally interesting.'


stonegod said:


> And you wonder why he didn't find that trap earlier.



...errrrr....


Rhun said:


> ZING! Now that's funny!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> [sblock=Leif]
> Ha, so you think! Guess who the BBEG is going to be? Granny Champlaign in all her Elemental Evil Summoning glory!
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Rhun]*LM-A-O!!!*  Now this is great!  I can't wait to discover her secret stash of "rheumatis' medicine"![/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Leif/Trevor will be unavailable from this coming Sunday afternoon/eveining through Tuesday night.  Sorry.


----------



## Rhun

No worries. A couple of days isn't a big deal at all.


----------



## Scotley

Yeah, but if he's off Ebay for a couple of days the recession could deepen. He's been a one man stimulus package of late.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> Yeah, but if he's off Ebay for a couple of days the recession could deepen. He's been a one man stimulus package of late.





All those people selling their roleplaying games are going to be so sad.


----------



## Leif

CUT IT OUT, YOU GUYS!!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> CUT IT OUT, YOU GUYS!!





Your heart or your spleen? Because we can cut out either.


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:


> Your heart or your spleen? Because we can cut out either.



Or both. We can see who can minimize the number of cuts used.


----------



## Leif

hmpf! I doubt if you hacks could even _find_ my spleen!   My heart, on the other hand, is so big that even you guys coudln't miss it.  All the same, my preference is to keep all of my parts just where they are, thanks.  Maybe Stonegod is volunteering to be the subject of your "surgery"?  If so, you'll probably have to make the incision with a jackhammer! (STONEgod, ya know?)


----------



## Rhun

We're roleplayers. We get creative when it comes to stuff like surgery.


----------



## Boddynock

This is a very disturbing conversation.


----------



## Scotley

Bet it kinda makes you glad you live on another continent doesn't it?


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:


> This is a very disturbing conversation.




Ha ha ha. Sorry Boddy.

And sorry for the game delays guys. It is in my plans to get the next post up tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Legildur

Watching (safely from another continent!).


----------



## Leif

Boddynock said:


> This is a very disturbing conversation.



Agreed, Boddy!  Hey, it's what we upstart yanks do the best, though! 


Legildur said:


> Watching (safely from another continent!).



You Aussie types are both very wise.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> Watching (safely from another continent!).




You know...I've always wanted to come and visit Australia.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> You know...I've always wanted to come and visit Australia.



Yeah, that's the only place outisde the US that my dad wants to go.  I'm just afraid that if I ever got there, I'd never leave!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Yeah, that's the only place outisde the US that my dad wants to go.  I'm just afraid that if I ever got there, I'd never leave!





Too many places that I'd really like to travel and see. I should really get on with it too. If I wait too long I'll have never seen any of them.


----------



## Boddynock

Just what we need - another couple of "upstart yanks". 

Well, let us know when you get here, and we'll get together for a few drinks - and who knows, maybe even a face to face episode of the Temple!


----------



## Rhun

Next combat scene has started...and unfortunately started poorly for you.


----------



## Thanee

Just a bit... darn invisible wizards sneaking up on us! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

It looks kinda like a TPK waiting to happen!!


----------



## Rhun

I honestly can't believe that the best Listen check in the group is a +3...somebody needs to invest some skill points.

I mean, Falrinth only got a 13 on Move Silently, modified by distance...and nobody heard him.


----------



## Thanee

And Spot is equally bad, I suppose (Spot DC 20 to spot an invisible creature in the vincinity; I know Dara is completely unable to beat that DC )... not many of the classes do have Spot/Listen as class skills, though.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## stonegod

Thanee said:


> And Spot is equally bad, I suppose (Spot DC 20 to spot an invisible creature in the vincinity; I know Dara is completely unable to beat that DC )... not many of the classes do have Spot/Listen as class skills, though.



Rogues do. Not that we have any of those....


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> And Spot is equally bad, I suppose (Spot DC 20 to spot an invisible creature in the vincinity; I know Dara is completely unable to beat that DC )... not many of the classes do have Spot/Listen as class skills, though.




I think Trevor has the best spot with a +6. Looks like you guys need a ranger, or scout, or druid! 

FYI, the trapdoor isn't locked, the option to flee through it into the unknown is always on the table.


----------



## Thanee

Speaking of that, would Dara be able to reach the top (climbing out) with a single move action, while being disabled? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Well, normally opening a door is a move action of its own, but I would allow Dara to open the trapdoor and move through as a single move action.


----------



## Thanee

Ah, I thought Trevor had opened it already.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Nope, he has just been listening at it. Though, since he goes first, he could be nice and open it for Dara.


----------



## Leif

Well, shoot!  I just posted Trev's action before I looked at this thread.  And you _know_ how Rhun is about changing stated actions, so I guess Dara's on her own this round?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Well, shoot!  I just posted Trev's action before I looked at this thread.  And you _know_ how Rhun is about changing stated actions, so I guess Dara's on her own this round?





I haven't update Trevor's actions to the combat round post yet. I get pissy when actions are changed AFTER I've updated them to the combat post for the round.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> I haven't update Trevor's actions to the combat round post yet. I get pissy when actions are changed AFTER I've updated them to the combat post for the round.



Awww!  Come on, man!  You  STAY pissy!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Awww!  Come on, man!  You  STAY pissy!




Well, I can't argue with that. Not strongly anyway.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Well, I can't argue with that. Not strongly anyway.



 heh, wise decision!


----------



## Rhun

Also, FYI: Disabled status is not unconscious. There is no reason to check to stabilize someone at 0 hit points, only at negative.


----------



## Leif

I just thought that it was pretty unlikely that Dara was at exactly zero hp, so I thought I'd play it safe.  If she's ok, Trev will continue on as previously stated.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> I just thought that it was pretty unlikely that Dara was at exactly zero hp, so I thought I'd play it safe.  If she's ok, Trev will continue on as previously stated.




Of course, all you had to do was look at the PC Status, which clearly indicates Dara at 0, and not in the negatives.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Of course, all you had to do was look at the PC Status, which clearly indicates Dara at 0, and not in the negatives.



Yes, Leif can do that.  Trevor, however, does not have such a luxury.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Yes, Leif can do that.  Trevor, however, does not have such a luxury.




Yes, but the fact that she was still standing and not on the ground bleeding to death should have clued Trevor into the fact that she was fine.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Yes, but the fact that she was still standing and not on the ground bleeding to death should have clued Trevor into the fact that she was fine.



Probably would have, yes.  I've still not perfected my technique to see everything through Trevor's eyes yet.  Working on it boss!


----------



## Rhun

No worries. I just figured a seasoned roleplayer such as yourself would have it nailed down!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> No worries. I just figured a seasoned roleplayer such as yourself would have it nailed down!



Egad!  I think I've just been insulted! 

Shocked!  Shocked I am!


----------



## Rhun

Somehow, I doubt it.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Somehow, I doubt it.



  You doubt that I was insulted, or that I am shocked??


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> You doubt that I was insulted, or that I am shocked??




Shocked, of course. I know how easy it is to insult you. 

FYI, I plan to have the game updated tonight, and start getting back into a regular posting flow.


----------



## Leif

Hmmm, I'll just let that one go, O Fragile Ego'ed One!


Hey! Leggo my Ego!


----------



## Rhun

Alright, going to try to get things back on track starting tonight and into tomorrow. I think I've finally got caught up on everything else.


----------



## Boddynock

I've finally gotten around to examining Ragnok's feats.

Rhun, he had Power Throw at 4th level ... but the prerequisite for that is Brutal Throw. Since he's never gotten any benefit from Quick Draw (since he's always had the +1 BAB which allowed him to draw a weapon as a free action as part of a move action, and hasn't yet attained multiple attacks), do you mind if I drop Quick Draw and give him Brutal Throw, so that he can retain Power Throw?


----------



## Rhun

Feel free Boddy! Whatever makes him the way you want him to be.


----------



## Rhun

Guys, I just want to apologize for the slow pace, thus far. I'm kind of in a lethargic rutt right now when it comes to posting. Bear with me though, and things should turn around soon.


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:


> Guys, I just want to apologize for the slow pace, thus far. I'm kind of in a lethargic rutt right now when it comes to posting. Bear with me though, and things should turn around soon.



I might be able to catch up in posts if you keep it up for the 6 months!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Guys, I just want to apologize for the slow pace, thus far. I'm kind of in a lethargic rutt right now when it comes to posting. Bear with me though, and things should turn around soon.



Not a problem, Boss!  Trevor is in no hurry to die!


stonegod said:


> I might be able to catch up in posts if you keep it up for the 6 months!



hahahaha


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> I might be able to catch up in posts if you keep it up for the 6 months!




LOL. Yeah, I don't think you have to worry about 6 months. Just a few weeks, tops. I've noticed that my posting rate usually drops off during July, August, September. It seems like there is always so much real life stuff going on during the summer here.


----------



## Scotley

Go outside and play while the weather is nice. I'm woefully over-committed these days, so I'll benefit from the slow-down.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> Go outside and play while the weather is nice. I'm woefully over-committed these days, so I'll benefit from the slow-down.




Yeah...I just bought this a week or so ago, which is part of my desire to be outside having fun (though the pic doesn't do the custom paint justice):







Scotley said:


> I'm woefully over-committed these days, so I'll benefit from the slow-down.




Thanks for understanding!


----------



## Scotley

Wow that is one sweet looking ride! I totally understand why you might be distracted from the games. Have fun. Just be careful out there. My wife's a nurse and they really do call those things 'organ donor delivery vehicles' at the hospital for a reason.


----------



## Leif

Pretty sweet bike, Rhun!  Too bad it's a d*** rice-burner!


----------



## Legildur

Hey Rhun, I love the V4 motor in those Hondas.

I just upgraded my own Honda to a Fireblade - a 2006 model.  It also has the underseat exhaust.  The power it has is completely stupid, and I love it!

I don't ride much on weekends after a mate of mine died several years ago while we were out riding (yes Scotley, your wife is right), but it sure makes commuting to and from work more fun than it ought to be!

As for the game, I've been flat out at home with extensions and a new kitchen, so I've been watching for updates, but not as religiously as I usually do.


----------



## Thanee

Yeah, those bikes are seriously dangerous. Though a lot of fun, too. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> Wow that is one sweet looking ride! I totally understand why you might be distracted from the games. Have fun. Just be careful out there. My wife's a nurse and they really do call those things 'organ donor delivery vehicles' at the hospital for a reason.





I know it only helps so much...but I ALWAYS wear full gear: full-face helmet, armored jacket, gloves and boots. The only thing I don't have is chaps or pants of some sort. I am a very cautious rider, though. I know it is going to be somebody else that gets me.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Pretty sweet bike, Rhun!  Too bad it's a d*** rice-burner!





Yeah, I know. I always prefer American made. But the only real America made sport bikes are the Buell, and I just couldn't find one I wanted in the price range I was looking for.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> Hey Rhun, I love the V4 motor in those Hondas.
> 
> I just upgraded my own Honda to a Fireblade - a 2006 model.  It also has the underseat exhaust.  The power it has is completely stupid, and I love it!




Cool. The 2002 VFR is an upgrade from my 1984 VFR I've been riding for the last couple years. I figured it is time to move up. Everything is so different: It is like going from an old pick-up truck to a Ferrari.



Legildur said:


> I don't ride much on weekends after a mate of mine died several years ago while we were out riding (yes Scotley, your wife is right), but it sure makes commuting to and from work more fun than it ought to be!




I try to commute back and forth to work several times a week. It defnitely keeps my fuel consumption low. My friends and I ride on the weekends sometimes, but we are almost always in groups of at least 3-5.



Legildur said:


> As for the game, I've been flat out at home with extensions and a new kitchen, so I've been watching for updates, but not as religiously as I usually do.




I'm going to try to get an update up tonight...but, I have a date. So, it maybe this weekend before I get the next IC post up.


----------



## Rhun

Just an FYI guys: Until the site is operating close to normal speed, I can't continue moving this game along effectively. It is just to much work to sit here and try to update over and over again when a post times out. As soon as things are back to normal I will get the game going again.


----------



## Leif

Totally understandable, Rhun, and I don't blame you at all.  I'm still plodding onward as best I can with my own games, but I'm not sure how wise this choice will prove to be.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Totally understandable, Rhun, and I don't blame you at all.  I'm still plodding onward as best I can with my own games, but I'm not sure how wise this choice will prove to be.




Depends on the dedication of your PCs. Hard to push a game forward if your players can't post.


----------



## Leif

Yes, indeed. *sigh* I can only imagine how frustrating this situation is for our dial-up ENWorlders, like, possibly DeWar and others.  I have a high-speed connection and it's still about to drive me absolutely batty.


----------



## Legildur

It's driven me crazy!!!

Especially when I keep sucking up download time on this site searching for updates to this thread


----------



## Boddynock

Don't worry, Rhun - I'll be here when you get back.  I just hope our subscriptions don't get fried. I really rely on those to keep up with recent posts (and to archive threads I want to keep track of).


----------



## Thanee

Yep, the site is still running very slow... no fun to update a game that way. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Actually, I think the slowness is worse for high-speed users, as dial-up users are used to everything going slow anyway. I've got a 100meg connection here at the office, so when something is slow, I definitely notice it.

And I'm definitely not abandoning the game or anything like that. Just consider this a little break until the site is back to normal!


----------



## Leif

Hey!  I just had a great idea!  Why don't we assume that while we're taking our "break", our characters are completing the total clean-out of the Temple.  Then, when we re-start, Rhun, you can give us all of the treasure left in the dungeon that we haven't found yet and award us xp for all the monsters, and we'll level up a time or two and have a big party!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Hey!  I just had a great idea!  Why don't we assume that while we're taking our "break", our characters are completing the total clean-out of the Temple.  Then, when we re-start, Rhun, you can give us all of the treasure left in the dungeon that we haven't found yet and award us xp for all the monsters, and we'll level up a time or two and have a big party!





Its tempting. But it kind of defeats the purpose of roleplaying the adventure at all, doesn't it?


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Its tempting. But it kind of defeats the purpose of roleplaying the adventure at all, doesn't it?



Why, not at all!  What better challenge to our role-playing abilities could there be than asking us to play the roles of the tired and haggard heroes who have narrowly escaped death, yet brought home riches beyond our wildest imaginings, when we haven't actually slogged through the dangerous adventure??!


----------



## Rhun

Wow...whatever just happened, this site is suddenly responding better than it has in months and months and months. Not sure if it will stick, but if it does, I will be getting my games back on track over the next several days.


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:


> Wow...whatever just happened, this site is suddenly responding better than it has in months and months and months. Not sure if it will stick, but if it does, I will be getting my games back on track over the next several days.



Morrus couldn't fix it himself, so he hired someone expensive to have a look. Looks like its working. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> Morrus couldn't fix it himself, so he hired someone expensive to have a look. Looks like its working. *crosses fingers*





Makes me wonder what it was. Because one minute it was slow as hell, and the next it is running awesome. Almost like something was just turned off or on.


----------



## Legildur

I agree.  Last night it was woeful, this morning (my time) it's wonderful!


----------



## Leif

I was unable to log-on since early this morning, at which time it was still doing the ENWorld 2-step with two left feet.  But now, it's Fred Astaire, Ginger Rogers, and Gene Kelly all rolled into one.  I'm quite pleased, and feel that my money may not have been given to ENWorld in vain, after all.  (Let's see 'em keep this going for the rest of the year, though.)


----------



## Boddynock

And what a delight it is after the last however long it's been!


----------



## Leif

What happened to your nifty title, Boddy?  You did have one, didn't you?


----------



## Boddynock

I haven't had any spare cash for my subscription - but if Morrus has had to pay big biccies for technical help, I'd better see about scrounging the funds!


----------



## Leif

Maybe you could rent out your children or other close relatives?  Everyone in the family needs to do his part, right?


----------



## Rhun

As I've posted in a couple other places, EN World is running as fast right now as I've seen in run in the past couple of YEARS. So that is a good thing. And I'm going to try to be positive and hope all is fixed on a long term basis.


----------



## Leif

Wow!  I'm not sure that I will be able to handle a positive Rhun, but I'll sure try!   I eagerly anticipate the resumption of action in the game.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Wow!  I'm not sure that I will be able to handle a positive Rhun, but I'll sure try!   I eagerly anticipate the resumption of action in the game.





I'm actually a very positive guy, with the exception of EN World. LOL. Too many bad experiences really can trigger the doubt. With that said, I am Cautiously hopeful at this time about how the site will work in the future.


----------



## Scotley

Yeah, it is good to be back, but I too and cautiously optimistic. As Gomer Pyle would say, 'fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me.'


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Yeah, it is good to be back, but I too and cautiously optimistic. As Gomer Pyle would say, 'fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me.'



Quoting the 'wisdom' of Gomer Pyle, are we??  

"SUR-PRISE, SUR-PRISE, SUR-PRISE!!!!"


----------



## Rhun

Well, the best laid plans of mice and men...

I didn't quite get around to getting the IC updated this weekend, but I think I can get it done tonight. So I am going to work toward that goal.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> I didn't quite get around to getting the IC updated this weekend, but I think I can get it done tonight. So I am going to work toward that goal.



Too many of those pesky dates, eh?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Too many of those pesky dates, eh?




There is more truth to that than you know.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> There is more truth to that than you know.



You got a hookup with Rosy Palm and her five sisters, didn't you??


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> You got a hookup with Rosy Palm and her five sisters, didn't you??




You are a dirty old man, Leif!


----------



## Legildur

It must be that new ride of yours, Rhun.

Mind you, I'm about to leave for work and it's raining here..... so the 160-odd bhp isn't as much fun as it could be.....


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> You are a dirty old man, Leif!



Hey!!!  I'm not _that_ old.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> It must be that new ride of yours, Rhun.
> 
> Mind you, I'm about to leave for work and it's raining here..... so the 160-odd bhp isn't as much fun as it could be.....





Mine is only about 105, maybe 110 with the exhaust, K&N and whatnot. And it is still scary fast, so I can only imagine what 160 would be like. LOL.

Again, I apologize for not getting the post updated. I went and ran a few miles last night, and then crashed out on my couch. Ugh. Maybe if my assistant comes back to work today and I sneak a little time to write a post.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> Mine is only about 105, maybe 110 with the exhaust, K&N and whatnot. And it is still scary fast, so I can only imagine what 160 would be like. LOL.



Well, let me put it this way.... I don't use about the last third of the throttle, nor the top half of the rev range.... it's superfluous around town and it is still quick.... makes it easy to ride though as you don't really need to change gears!


----------



## Rhun

Next IC post is up. Thanks for bearing with me. I'm not sure I will get back to daily posting quite yet, but hopefully back to a couple of IC posts a week.


----------



## Legildur

Thanks Thanee, I hadn't even considered that necessity as I was really busy at work and wanted to squeeze a turn in while things were running hot (Thanks Rhun!).  Moving to E64 still leaves Kurt within range of Ragnok for the following round.


----------



## Rhun

I just want to take this opportunity to point out that I did give you guys a chance to retreat from this combat...but nooooo, you had to run THROUGH the wall of fire!


----------



## Legildur

Yeah, yeah, I know. But once Ragnok and Coraine had gone through, then that fully committed Kurt as well.


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:


> I just want to take this opportunity to point out that I did give you guys a chance to retreat from this combat...but nooooo, you had to run THROUGH the wall of fire!



Coraine's just obligated to fight evil, you know. That's what he does. Retreat is against the knights code anyway (not really, but it sounds good).


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> Yeah, yeah, I know. But once Ragnok and Coraine had gone through, then that fully committed Kurt as well.




Indeed.



stonegod said:


> Coraine's just obligated to fight evil, you know. That's what he does. Retreat is against the knights code anyway (not really, but it sounds good).




You could have always initiated a tactical withdrawal, and then come back  to try and catch him off guard! LOL.


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:


> You could have always initiated a tactical withdrawal, and then come back  to try and catch him off guard! LOL.



We weren't boned yet though....

I swear, if I hadn't rolled that nat 1, the combat would be different. Grrr...


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> We weren't boned yet though....
> 
> I swear, if I hadn't rolled that nat 1, the combat would be different. Grrr...





Indeed, and my BBEG would have gotten his arse beat down. I'm so bad at playing wizards in melee!


----------



## Leif

I hear strains of "Welcome to the Jungle/TPK" playing in the background....


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> I hear strains of "Welcome to the Jungle/TPK" playing in the background....




Maybe not a TPK...Trevor can still run away!


----------



## Leif

Don't tempt me further!  I'm seriously considering it now.  I pity the weasely rogue who has to face Coraine/Ragnok if either or both of them live thorugh this, though....


----------



## Thanee

Hey, I have, at least, cast a spell to protect me from the fire before rushing through it.

My secret plan to win this is to give the trapped demon a taste of revenge and free him from the circle in return for not turning on us afterwards. Hey, that's a pretty good deal for him. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Sounds good, Thanee, but could you make it, "In return for not turning on us EVER??"  (Realizing, of course, that the moment we attack him, as we would almost surely be obligated to do, eventually, he will be released from that prohibition.)


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Don't tempt me further!  I'm seriously considering it now.  I pity the weasely rogue who has to face Coraine/Ragnok if either or both of them live thorugh this, though....





The rogue with several levels of fighter who really isn't a weasily rogue?


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> Hey, I have, at least, cast a spell to protect me from the fire before rushing through it.
> 
> My secret plan to win this is to give the trapped demon a taste of revenge and free him from the circle in return for not turning on us afterwards. Hey, that's a pretty good deal for him.




Excellent plan!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Sounds good, Thanee, but could you make it, "In return for not turning on us EVER??"  (Realizing, of course, that the moment we attack him, as we would almost surely be obligated to do, eventually, he will be released from that prohibition.)





A demon's word is its life, right? Gotta love chaotic evil.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> The rogue with several levels of fighter who really isn't a weasily rogue?



Yeah, don't tempt HIM, either!  I"m not sure that you fully appreciate just how weasely Trevor is!  ("Is" or at least "aspires to be"...)


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Yeah, don't tempt HIM, either!




RUN AWAY! RUN AWAY!

Of course, the only open path is deeped into the Temple dungeons at this point.


----------



## Thanee

Well, it's more of a backup plan... let's see how this round pans out first. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> Well, it's more of a backup plan... let's see how this round pans out first.





Fair enough. Its all up in the air right now.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> RUN AWAY! RUN AWAY!
> Of course, the only open path is deeped into the Temple dungeons at this point.



I aksed you not to do that!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> I aksed you not to do that!




Yeah, I ignored you.


----------



## Thanee

Legildur said:


> Thanks Thanee, I hadn't even considered that necessity as I was really busy at work and wanted to squeeze a turn in while things were running hot (Thanks Rhun!).  Moving to E64 still leaves Kurt within range of Ragnok for the following round.




NP.  BTW, you corrected "E64" to "E64" (instead of "E66"). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

Thanee said:


> NP.  BTW, you corrected "E64" to "E64" (instead of "E66").



Thanks! Fixed!


----------



## Thanee

Rhun said:
			
		

> 04 Dara: double move (you didn't note a location, so I used DM fiat)






			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: Double Move to F63.






Bye
Thanee

P.S. Dara should also heal 10 from Kurt's magic.


----------



## Leif

Trev was also in range of the healing, wasn't he, huh?  Huh?  Huh?  Or was Trev even missing any hp?  I'm confused.


----------



## Legildur

Thanee said:


> P.S. Dara should also heal 10 from Kurt's magic.



Does that mean I could have saved a charge from the wand of lesser vigor?


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> P.S. Dara should also heal 10 from Kurt's magic.




I did apply it, prior to Dara moving through the fire, as Kurt's initiative came first. So she healed 10 (to her MAX), and then took 16 from the wall of fire. Did I figure it wrong? 



Leif said:


> Trev was also in range of the healing, wasn't he, huh?  Huh?  Huh?  Or was Trev even missing any hp?  I'm confused.




Leif, you need to start reading the combat posts when they are updated. It quite clearly shows Trevor at 36/36 as of the end of combat.



Legildur said:


> Does that mean I could have saved a charge from the wand of lesser vigor?




I don't think so...but I need Thanee to let me know if I figured something out wrong!


----------



## Leif

[sblock=Rhun]







Rhun said:


> Leif, you need to start reading the combat posts when they are updated. It quite clearly shows Trevor at 36/36 as of the end of combat.



Read??  The hell you say!!  What do you think this is?  School?? [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

Rhun said:


> I did apply it, prior to Dara moving through the fire, as Kurt's initiative came first. So she healed 10 (to her MAX), and then took 16 from the wall of fire. Did I figure it wrong?




Yes and no. In that case you probably didn't subtract her 10 fire resistance. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

It does my heart good to see someone school Rhun like he does me!  (But you're really too soft on him, Thanee!  )


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> Yes and no. In that case you probably didn't subtract her 10 fire resistance.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee





Ah, that's where I screwed up! Good catch! So with that said, Kurt did not have to waste use that extra charge from his wand.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> It does my heart good to see someone shcool Rhun like he does me!  (But you're really too soft on him, Thanee!  )




I don't mess up that often, and when I do I take full responisiblity for it.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> I don't mess up that often, and when I do I take full responisiblity for it.



That's geat.  Me, I'm still working on some way that I can shift half the blame to someone else, preferably another player.   (My co-DM is exempt from this, of course, but it's not like he would ever screw up when I hadn't screwed up even worse, though. )


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> That's geat.  Me, I'm still working on some way that I can shift half the blame to someone else, preferably another player.




Indeed!


----------



## Scotley

Thanks!


----------



## Rhun

So, is Trevor going to try _Disable Device_? You could always hack your way into the chest, though that could damage goods contained therein.


----------



## Leif

See IC thread for answer


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> See IC thread for answer




Excellent.


----------



## stonegod

I'll be out of town and likely w/o Internets until Thursday the 3rd. NPC Coraine as needed.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> I'll be out of town and likely w/o Internets until Thursday the 3rd. NPC Coraine as needed.





No worries, Stonegod. I plan to move the game along tonight,and I'll NPC Coraine if necessary.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt is intending to rely on Verdis to do his Detect Magic thing and then for Kurt to follow up with any necessary spells to support them.

But the scroll on the floor has warning bells written all over it to him.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> But the scroll on the floor has warning bells written all over it to him.




Nonsense. Pick it up and read it. Go ahead.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> Nonsense. Pick it up and read it. Go ahead.



Hey, I'm slow, not stupid


----------



## Leif

If Kurt will pick it up and read it, Trevor will watch from a safe distance.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> Hey, I'm slow, not stupid




 Actually, the scroll on the floor is just a scroll that Falrinth used prior to combat and then discarded. I'll get the IC updated with that info today.



Leif said:


> If Kurt will pick it up and read it, Trevor will watch from a safe distance.




If only Trevor could pick locks and disarm traps from a distance!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> If only Trevor could pick locks and disarm traps from a distance!



But of course he can!  That's what Ragnok is for!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> But of course he can!  That's what Ragnok is for!




But he is so noisy!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> But he is so noisy!



He smells funny, too, but we can't hold that stuff against the little guy!


----------



## Rhun

And that big axe is scary!


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> And that big axe is scary!



Only if you look like a door!


----------



## Leif

Watch out, then, Verdis, you've been acting pretty "unhinged" lately!


----------



## Scotley

Unhinged! Oh, that's a good one!

You know how it is, you give somebody and axe and pretty soon every obstical starts to look like a log.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> You know how it is, you give somebody and axe and pretty soon every obstical starts to look like a log.




Or an orc, which Ragnok likes even less than doors.


----------



## Boddynock

Rhun said:


> Or an orc, which Ragnok likes even less than doors.



Actually, what he *really* hates is people setting him on fire, or taking over his mind, or both! (Or doors, or orcs, or ... hmm, this is a disturbing pattern which is emerging.)


----------



## Rhun

We will just have to throw more stuff at Ragnok until he hates everything.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> We will just have to throw more stuff at Ragnok until he hates everything.



Shouldn't take too long, he's almost there already!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Shouldn't take too long, he's almost there already!




Need to add wizards to the list now, too.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Need to add wizards to the list now, too.



Just don't make him hate rogues!  I have enough problems...


----------



## Legildur

I'm out of contact for 2 days. Please NPC Kurt as required.


----------



## Rhun

Thanks for the head's up, Leg!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Thanks for the head's up, Leg!



Don't you mean thanks for the "Leg" up?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Don't you mean thanks for the "Leg" up?




I thought about that, yes. LOL.


----------



## Legildur

Well, leg-up or not, I'm back 

Even though my favourite racing driver blew his front tyre when leading on the final lap of a 300 mile race to finish second.


----------



## Rhun

Who is your favorite driver, Leg? I'm assuming you're talking Formula 1, since I doubt NASCAR is all that popular in Australia.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> Who is your favorite driver, Leg? I'm assuming you're talking Formula 1, since I doubt NASCAR is all that popular in Australia.



LOL! Not F1. We run a domestic racing series here based on locally produced V8 sedans.  Only two manufacturers in the competition - Ford and Holden (General Motors) - with a combination of factory backed and privateer teams; 32 cars started yesterday's race.

It's probably close to the NASCAR specs, except drivers have to be able to turn the steering wheel both directions 

Also had the Australian Superbikes round as well, so that was good to see them hitting 310km/h when drafting down the main straight.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> LOL! Not F1. We run a domestic racing series here based on locally produced V8 sedans.  Only two manufacturers in the competition - Ford and Holden (General Motors) - with a combination of factory backed and privateer teams; 32 cars started yesterday's race.




Sounds pretty sweet, actually!



Legildur said:


> It's probably close to the NASCAR specs, except drivers have to be able to turn the steering wheel both directions




NASCAR does run a couple of road races, and the drivers do have to turn the wheels both ways on those courses.



Legildur said:


> Also had the Australian Superbikes round as well, so that was good to see them hitting 310km/h when drafting down the main straight.





We've got an awesome road race track about 30 miles from me (Miller Motorsports Park), and we get the Superbikes there too. They are awesome to watch.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> NASCAR does run a couple of road races, and the drivers do have to turn the wheels both ways on those courses.



Yeah, and I note that the last road race was won by an Aussie (Marcus Ambrose) 



Rhun said:


> We've got an awesome road race track about 30 miles from me (Miller Motorsports Park), and we get the Superbikes there too. They are awesome to watch.



The track I was just at has a fast sweeper onto the main straight, with the first 300 yards distinctly 'down hill'.  They generate some real speed and hit top gear by halfway - simply awesome to watch.


----------



## Leif

Rhun, Legildur, you guys better be careful starting a conversation about cars in a thread where Scotley is to be found!  Trust me, you don't EVEN want to get him started!


----------



## Legildur

Warning heeded!!


----------



## Scotley

Too late! We get our Holden's in Pontiac guise up here. With GM phasing that line out, I'm not sure what will happen to them. I can't really see their performance sedan fitting in as well as a Chevy or Buick.


----------



## Rhun

I think GM has kind of gone the Cadillac route with the performance sedans of late, haven't they?


----------



## Legildur

We don't have any locally produced 2-door doorslammers anymore.  We did have the Monaro being exported to you guys as the Pontiac GTO? (as Scotley pointed out), but that is now gone.  The default Australian-built performance cars are the 4-door, rear wheel drive family cars, but punching out about 420 hp from a V8, usually through a 6-speed manual box.

Ford over here have an awesome 250ci turbo six in the same body that absolutely steams along punching out buckets of torque in a flat curve from less than 2000RPM to nearly 5000RPM - we used to own one and they are a fantastic family car capable of covering the quarter mile in under 14 seconds in stock form.


----------



## Boddynock

Legildur said:


> ... punching out about 420 hp ...



That's a lot of hit points. Must be related to a dragon, or something.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> We don't have any locally produced 2-door doorslammers anymore.  We did have the Monaro being exported to you guys as the Pontiac GTO? (as Scotley pointed out), but that is now gone.  The default Australian-built performance cars are the 4-door, rear wheel drive family cars, but punching out about 420 hp from a V8, usually through a 6-speed manual box.




That would be pretty sweet. I've got a supercharged 383 in my '85 Corvette, and it puts out somewhere between about 425-450. Now if I just had the cash to do everything else I wanted to do to the car. Since I bought a house, it tends to take precedence over my cars.



Legildur said:


> Ford over here have an awesome 250ci turbo six in the same body that absolutely steams along punching out buckets of torque in a flat curve from less than 2000RPM to nearly 5000RPM - we used to own one and they are a fantastic family car capable of covering the quarter mile in under 14 seconds in stock form.




Sounds nice! Anytime you have a family car that can run a sub 14 second quarter, that's pretty sweet!



Boddynock said:


> That's a lot of hit points. Must be related to a dragon, or something.




I'm sure the engine rumbles like an angry dragon.


----------



## stonegod

I've got a MINI Cooper. Everything else is too big.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> I've got a MINI Cooper. Everything else is too big.




Is it the Mini Cooper S?


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:


> Is it the Mini Cooper S?



Nope. Wife doesn't drive manual, and its been a while for myself. Automatic wasn't an option when I got it.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> Nope. Wife doesn't drive manual, and its been a while for myself. Automatic wasn't an option when I got it.




Bummer. Still, they are fun cars to drive.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> That would be pretty sweet. I've got a supercharged 383 in my '85 Corvette, and it puts out somewhere between about 425-450. Now if I just had the cash to do everything else I wanted to do to the car. Since I bought a house, it tends to take precedence over my cars.



Where do the bikes/hogs/crotch-rockets fit in that scheme?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Where do the bikes/hogs/crotch-rockets fit in that scheme?




My bike is probably between 105-110 horsepower. It is actually faster than the corvette, for a whole lot less money. The bike runs a sub 11.3 second quarter mile, where the fastest I ever got my 'vette was an 11.88 (and that was running 3 pounds higher boost with the supercharger than I am running now). Those times are adjusted for sea-level altitude, of course, since the track here is at like 4300 feet.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> I've got a supercharged 383 in my '85 Corvette, and it puts out somewhere between about 425-450.



<blink> You do?! That's a fantastic ride!



Rhun said:


> My bike is probably between 105-110 horsepower. It is actually faster than the corvette, for a whole lot less money. The bike runs a sub 11.3 second quarter mile, where the fastest I ever got my 'vette was an 11.88 (and that was running 3 pounds higher boost with the supercharger than I am running now). Those times are adjusted for sea-level altitude, of course, since the track here is at like 4300 feet.



My "pocket rocket" is about 150hp and would run a 10 second quarter (or thereabouts) with a top speed around 185mph - but there are faster bikes out there....


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> <blink> You do?! That's a fantastic ride!




I do...it has been a project car of mine for over ten years. LOL. Still need to replace the interior, and it could use a new paint job, though it still looks good from twenty or so feet away! 



Legildur said:


> My "pocket rocket" is about 150hp and would run a 10 second quarter (or thereabouts) with a top speed around 185mph - but there are faster bikes out there....




Exactly...yours is definitely quicker than mine, but I'm not sure I'm ready for one that quick. LOL. I've seen a few bikes pushing over 200 horsepower, which seems insane to me!


----------



## Legildur

Leaving in 12 hours for a short holiday with limited internet access. Back in 5 days.

Rhun, please NPC Kurt as required.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> Leaving in 12 hours for a short holiday with limited internet access. Back in 5 days.
> 
> Rhun, please NPC Kurt as required.





Thanks for letting me know! Have a great trip!


----------



## Scotley

Likewise, I am heading to the beach for a few days and expect to have little chance to post after tomorrow. Please take care of Verdis for me.


----------



## Rhun

No worries, Scotley! Enjoy!


----------



## Rhun

Just a bump to keep the OOC thread from falling to page 5 or so.


----------



## Rhun

FYI, since I am having a horrible time remembering things that happened way back in the game, I will be adding a "Dramatis Personae" post to the rogue's gallery shortly. This will help me remember descriptions, names and such of all the people you have encountered. I'll let you know once it is up.


----------



## Legildur

You think this is bad? I've been in a PbEM game since 1996.... try keeping track of that!!


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> You think this is bad? I've been in a PbEM game since 1996.... try keeping track of that!!




LOL. I'm sure that is even worse, Leg. This actually came about from my Omega game...they are going places in Hommlet and talking to people that I swear they've talked to, but I can't remember! YIKES! 

So, I'm thinking this may help you and me both!


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> So, I'm thinking this may help you and me both!



I'm sure it will!


----------



## Thanee

Heh. For my own game here, I made a whole thread just to keep a reference. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/145715-info-pool-radiance.html

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Wow Thanee...that is a pretty sweet little info thread. I may have to consider something similar.


----------



## Leif

I just love the way Kurt applies his "treatment."


----------



## Rhun

Absolutely! You gotsta give 'em da treatment!


----------



## Scotley

Rhun said:


> Wow Thanee...that is a pretty sweet little info thread. I may have to consider something similar.




Thanee is the bomb. He's got game organization down to a science.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> Thanee is the bomb. He's got game organization down to a science.




I think I need to take lessons.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> I think I need to take lessons.



I'm not saying that it's not possible for you to improve, because I believe that EVERYone could do some of that, but your "sweet science" is pretty good, too, Rhun!

I don't live in fear of combats in your game the way I do in Thanee's!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> I don't live in fear of combats in your game the way I do in Thanee's!





Hmm...sounds like I need to work on that then.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Hmm...sounds like I need to work on that then.



Ooop!  What I _meant_ to say was 'Egad!  No DM I know can nearly kill a character the way Rhun turns Trevor into a heap of bleeding flesh every chance he gets!'


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Ooop!  What I _meant_ to say was 'Egad!  No DM I know can nearly kill a character the way Rhun turns Trevor into a heap of bleeding flesh every chance he gets!'




Only when Trev gets too close to the big baddies!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Only when Trev gets too close to the big baddies!



Which is just about every freakin chance he gets!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Which is just about every freakin chance he gets!




Sometimes I think he has a death wish.


----------



## Legildur

He certainly keeps Kurt busy!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Sometimes I think he has a death wish.



Yeah, sometimes I think the same thing!


Legildur said:


> He certainly keeps Kurt busy!



Just trying to make our healer feel loved and needed.  You wouldn't want him to fall victim to any downsizing of the party, would you?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Just trying to make our healer feel loved and needed.  You wouldn't want him to fall victim to any downsizing of the party, would you?




But Kurt would rather be handing out "the Treatment!"


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> But Kurt would rather be handing out "the Treatment!"



He can swing either way... if by healing it means that more of the Treatment is dished out to the deserving, then so be it.  But for him, there is a certain level of personal satisfaction in administering the Invincible One's will himself.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> But Kurt would rather be handing out "the Treatment!"






Legildur said:


> He can swing either way... if by healing it means that more of the Treatment is dished out to the deserving, then so be it.  But for him, there is a certain level of personal satisfaction in administering the Invincible One's will himself.



Don't you just love a "kinder, gentler" priest!?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Don't you just love a "kinder, gentler" priest!?




You know me...I love the war-like clerics.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> You know me...I love the war-like clerics.



THAT figures!


----------



## Rhun

The best defense is a strong offense!


----------



## Legildur

What a cracker!!  Now, do we withdraw into the room where the original bugbears came from, or back down the corridor?

Unfortunately Verdis has just acted and so is quite exposed.


----------



## Leif

Just point Trev in the right direction, and he'll tag along.


----------



## Thanee

If Coraine moves to W66, Dara can web the 3 ogres next round, so we can deal with the rest, before they get free. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

Kurt could Sound Burst the newly arriving bugbears.. or cast Prayer. But that big ogre is still a problem...


----------



## Rhun

Evil and ogres and bugbears, oh my!


----------



## Leif

Oh, my, indeed!

The _web_ and _sound burst_ both sound like good plans to Trevor!  He's all for anything that prevents him being used as a punching bag, fencing dummy.  If it matters, I like the _sound burst_ idea better than _prayer_.


----------



## Rhun

Damn web spells! I hates them, I do.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun, you might want to resolve Kurt's action first so that Ragnok has an idea about what he is facing.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> Rhun, you might want to resolve Kurt's action first so that Ragnok has an idea about what he is facing.




I'll do that, but it will be late tonight or tomorrow before I get to it!


----------



## Legildur

Not one bugbear failed a save? Sheesh! Kurt must be out of favour with the Big H.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> Not one bugbear failed a save? Sheesh! Kurt must be out of favour with the Big H.




I thought one was going to fail, but his ref save bonus put him at the 15 needed to save. Sorry, Leg!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> I thought one was going to fail, but his ref save bonus put him at the 15 needed to save. Sorry, Leg!



I don't think we need to worry about our "legs," it's more like: FEETS DON'T FAIL ME NOW!


----------



## Rhun

Bah, this rabble? You'll deal with them quickly.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> I thought one was going to fail, but his *ref save* bonus put him at the 15 needed to save. Sorry, Leg!



But _Sound Burst_ relies on a Fort save?


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> But _Sound Burst_ relies on a Fort save?




Oh. OHHHHH! Then I screwed up. And one of them did fail, since Fort is only +2 and Refl is +4. I'll retcon at some point today. Right now, its off to fix the brakes on one of my cars.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> And one of them did fail, since Fort is only +2 and Refl is +4. I'll retcon at some point today...



That'd be the one that hit Ragnok on the AOO, right?


----------



## Boddynock

Legildur said:


> That'd be the one that hit Ragnok on the AOO, right?



Just what I was thinking.


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:


> Just what I was thinking.




No unfortunately. 

However, the 25 point hit that Ragnok took from the ogre ended up being nullified by his +4 to AC against giants, which I almost forgot about! So that is a bit of good news.


----------



## Boddynock

25? 25? 

Trevor's going to have to work hard to stay in that safe niche, with Ragnok trying to get in there first!


----------



## Leif

Sorry, Boddy, Trev's done sneaked past you and into the 'safe zone.'    He's a slippery booger, that one!  [And, of course, this assumes that there is such a safe place in Rhun's world, which is by no means certain.]


----------



## Legildur

Yeah, retcon for Sound Burst instead of Prayer otherwise Bugbears will take a toll.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> Yeah, retcon for Sound Burst instead of Prayer otherwise Bugbears will take a toll.




The funny thing is that the bugbears fall somewhat easily, but nobody is attacking them!


----------



## stonegod

Coraine's trying to keep the ogres off everyone else; let someone else clean up those bugbears.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> Coraine's trying to keep the ogres off everyone else; let someone else clean up those bugbears.




Leif?


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> The funny thing is that the bugbears fall somewhat easily, but nobody is attacking them!



That may be so, but bugbears still hurt when there are a few of them who can swamp us....


----------



## Leif

*sigh!*  Ok, ok, Trev will do his best to occupy a bugbear or two for a few rounds.  Sounds like a recipe for another coma to me though....


----------



## Thanee

Rhun said:


> The funny thing is that the bugbears fall somewhat easily, but nobody is attacking them!




Dara will attack them now... but getting the web in place was more important last round. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

Thanee said:


> Dara will attack them now... but getting the web in place was more important last round.



Hopefully two applications of The Treatment will soften them up nicely, as I'm sure Ragnok will very shortly need Kurt's healing ministrations....


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> *sigh!*  Ok, ok, Trev will do his best to occupy a bugbear or two for a few rounds.  Sounds like a recipe for another coma to me though....




Trev hasn't fared too poorly against bugbears. Mainly just against ogres.


----------



## Scotley

stonegod said:


> Coraine's trying to keep the ogres off everyone else; let someone else clean up those bugbears.




Verdis is on it.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> Verdis is on it.




I had to change where Verdis moved...hopefully that is okay.

Also, the Sound Burst has been resolved, so Dara and Trevor can go ahead and make their moves.


----------



## Legildur

And now Trevor can sneak attack either of the two bugbears near him.

Kurt is now out of _Sound Bursts_


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> And now Trevor can sneak attack either of the two bugbears near him.
> 
> Kurt is now out of _Sound Bursts_





Stunned bugbears are Trevor's second favorite kind, right after dead bugbears.


----------



## Leif

Is one dead already??  That's Trev's target of choice, if so!  (kidding, of course) Otherwise, he'll just sneak attack the bugbear that looks to be hurt the worst.


----------



## Legildur

Hey Leif, you know that either of those 2 bugbears closest to Trevor are ripe for sneak attack as they are stunned for 1 round? No need to go sneaking about and stuff. Just nail one and take him down.


----------



## Leif

Good point!  Easier said than done, however.  Nevertheless, I'm willing to give it a go.  I'll edit IC post...


----------



## Rhun

Go, Leif! Go, Leif! Go, Leif!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Go, Leif! Go, Leif! Go, Leif!



Thank you, thank you!  You're a great crowd! Stick around, we'll be here all week!


----------



## Rhun

Sorry for the slow pace of the battle too...but if it makes you feel any better, this is pretty much four encounters rolled into one.


----------



## Boddynock

Rhun said:


> Sorry for the slow pace of the battle too...but if it makes you feel any better, this is pretty much four encounters rolled into one.



Funnily enough, that doesn't make me feel any better at all!!


----------



## Legildur

Well, we seem to be holding our own at this point.

I'm just worried about what that withdrawing bugbear is up to?

Once we clear the bugbears, then Ragnok's axe combining with Verdis' blast and our other swords/hammers should see us clear. I'm assuming that Kurt will have to do some major healing pretty shortly.

And so much for Kurt's idea to withdraw to a defendable position!


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:


> Funnily enough, that doesn't make me feel any better at all!!




I remember back in the AD&D days, it was always like you'd fight your way room to room, and nobody would hear the battle happening beyond their door and come to check. Now, maybe I just had some mediocre DMs back then, but it always struck me as very (and I hesitate to use this word to describe anything in D&D) unrealistic. 

So, 3.x allows me to give the bad guys listen checks if they are in fairly close proximity to the battles, which ends up making things a little more interesting (if a bit more difficult for the PCs). 



Legildur said:


> Well, we seem to be holding our own at this point.




Indeed, better than I would have expected. OMEGA group had one PC killed, one knocked unconscious twice, and every melee character in single digit hit points by the end of this same encounter. Granted, they were a level lower than you are for the same fight, but still.



Legildur said:


> I'm just worried about what that withdrawing bugbear is up to?




[EvilDMLaugh]Hee hee hee.[/EvilDMLaugh]


----------



## Rhun

Oh, and be glad I'm making mods to the module as we go along. The original encounter here called for:

6 ordinary bugbears
2 "leader" bugbears
4 ogres
1 hill giant
1 worg

That would be a little bit more difficult, especially under 3.x rules where giants can be truly feared!


----------



## Thanee

Is it possible to stand in W69 (for Trevor; in order to SA #6, if I make a 5-ft. step)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Yes, Trevor can stand in W69.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> Oh, and be glad I'm making mods to the module as we go along. The original encounter here called for:
> 
> 6 ordinary bugbears
> 2 "leader" bugbears
> 4 ogres
> 1 hill giant
> 1 worg
> 
> That would be a little bit more difficult, especially under 3.x rules where giants can be truly feared!



We would have been forced to withdraw to a betting fighting position, along the lines Kurt espoused before we kicked this off


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> We would have been forced to withdraw to a betting fighting position, along the lines Kurt espoused before we kicked this off




Like anyone ever listens to Kurt!


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> Like anyone ever listens to Kurt!



Maybe his companions might be needing a touch of The Treatment then to _encourage_ them to listen.


----------



## Leif

Trevor is allergic to 'treatments' like that.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> Maybe his companions might be needing a touch of The Treatment then to _encourage_ them to listen.




That may very well work!



Leif said:


> Trevor is allergic to 'treatments' like that.




I've decided that Trevor reminds me of the character Xander on Buffy the Vampire Slayer. "I laugh in the face of evil. Then I hide until it goes away!"


----------



## Legildur

Gee Boddy, I HOPE 24 does hit, as that would be a great start on that beast!

I'm going to delay Kurt's action until after Verdis has acted. I'm hoping Verdis can nail his bugbear and allow Kurt freedom of action to reach Ragnok and apply some serious healing. However, If Verdis is unsuccessful, then I guess Kurt will have to apply some treatment to the bugbear with his longsword and hope Ragnok is okay for another round....


----------



## Rhun

Sorry for the bit of slow down...work is crazy right now, and there is a lot of holiday stuff going on outside of work. I'm still around, and will get things updated, but I wanted to let you know my posting may be on the slow side for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Leif

No worries, Bossman. Do what you need to do.


----------



## Rhun

Thanks Leif!


----------



## Legildur

Okay Rhun, I've given you a decision tree for Kurt's actions this round - fairly straightforward.

On another note, my character sheet has Kurt with an AC of 22 - +8 for mw fullplate, +3 for heavy shield +1, and +1 deflection. But I don't know where the deflection bonus came from! I can't see an item on the character sheet.

There are two possibilities:

1. Kurt picked up a ring of protection from someone recently.
2. I'm (incorrectly) counting the +1 enhancement bonus on the armor from Kurt's Magic Vestment domain spell as a deflection bonus.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> Okay Rhun, I've given you a decision tree for Kurt's actions this round - fairly straightforward.




K, I'll check that out.



Legildur said:


> On another note, my character sheet has Kurt with an AC of 22 - +8 for mw fullplate, +3 for heavy shield +1, and +1 deflection. But I don't know where the deflection bonus came from! I can't see an item on the character sheet.
> 
> There are two possibilities:
> 
> 1. Kurt picked up a ring of protection from someone recently.
> 2. I'm (incorrectly) counting the +1 enhancement bonus on the armor from Kurt's Magic Vestment domain spell as a deflection bonus.




Let me do a little research and get to the bottom of this. I know he definitely has the MW Fullplate and a +1 Mithral Shield, but I don't remember him having a ring of protection or anything like that.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> Let me do a little research and get to the bottom of this. I know he definitely has the MW Fullplate and a +1 Mithral Shield, but I don't remember him having a ring of protection or anything like that.



Thanks. AC is minimum 22 (+9 mw fullplate with magic vestment, +3 heavy shield +1), but possibly 23 IF there is a deflection bonus around.


----------



## Rhun

I'm drawing a complete blank as to where that +1 deflection is coming from, Legildur. Now, maybe I'm just missing something, but I'm not seeing anything like that.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> I'm drawing a complete blank as to where that +1 deflection is coming from, Legildur. Now, maybe I'm just missing something, but I'm not seeing anything like that.



Thanks for checking.

I wonder if it was a hand-me-down from someone else at the last treasure split?

Assume AC22 then because of the Magic Vestment on the armor.


----------



## Rhun

Anything is possible, I suppose. Guess I need to start checking the character sheets more carefully, eh?


----------



## Scotley

Let me just tack on a few things before you check Verdis...


----------



## Leif

Oh, Scotley!


----------



## Rhun

I don't know about you guys!


----------



## Legildur

That was a great round for us! Particularly with Ragnok not getting nailed.  And Trevor bringing the heat!


----------



## stonegod

Legildur said:


> That was a great round for us! Particularly with Ragnok not getting nailed.  And Trevor bringing the heat!



Yes *cough, cough, almost crit hit, cough* Just peachy.


----------



## Leif

Legildur said:


> That was a great round for us! Particularly with Ragnok not getting nailed.  And Trevor bringing the heat!



Yeah, Trevor seems to have much more luck when Rhun is in charge of his dice.


----------



## Legildur

Leif said:


> Yeah, Trevor seems to have much more luck when Rhun is in charge of his dice.



And let that be a lesson to you and Stonegod!


----------



## Legildur

stonegod said:


> Yes *cough, cough, almost crit hit, cough* Just peachy.



Quit your whinging, that was last round 
Sorry, have been focussing on Ragnok against the big beast!


----------



## Leif

Legildur said:


> And let that be a lesson to you and Stonegod!



The first time it happened, I thought it must have been a fluke.  Now, though, hmmmm, there is much wisdom in what you say.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Yeah, Trevor seems to have much more luck when Rhun is in charge of his dice.




Verdis too! I just rolled another damn natural 1. Sad thing is a 10 is probably good enough to hit an Ogre's touch AC.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Verdis too! I just rolled another damn natural 1. Sad thing is a 10 is probably good enough to hit an Ogre's touch AC.



But if you had done better, we wouldn't have gotten to see the preeety splat on the ceiling!


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> Verdis too! I just rolled another damn natural 1. Sad thing is a 10 is probably good enough to hit an Ogre's touch AC.




Yep, I'm pretty sure that 10 would have hit, without the Natural 1.


----------



## Legildur

I'm heading to the in-laws' farm in about 12 hours and should be there for 5-6 days. Internet access will be marginal, so you might have to NPC Kurt for me.

Essentially Kurt is in healing mode now. If the Ogre misses Ragnok, then he'll spontaneously cast Cure Light Wounds on Verdis instead and then himself (assuming Ragnok is still okay).

At completion of combat he'll use Sacred Purification once (heal 1d8+2 to everyone) then the Wand of Lesser Vigor to get everyone back in shape.


----------



## Rhun

Sounds good Leg! Have a nice trip.


----------



## Thanee

No Excel on my Netbook, so I can only access the map, when I am at home tomorrow. 

Oh, I see the bugbears are gone, that certainly makes things easier.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Yep, the bugbears are all dead.

Sorry again for the delays. Just a busy time of year, but judging from the lack of posting in most games here, I think that might apply to everyone!


----------



## Thanee

> Coraine is just out of to-hit luck.




You are not alone... my last couple attack rolls were abysmal, too. 


Happy New Year, everyone! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Likewise, Verdis has been rolling mostly ones of late. Here's to better dice rolls in the new year, cheers!


----------



## Thanee

If my first invisible castle roll this year is an indicator (still shows 2009, but around here it was 2010 already ), good times lie ahead. 

Roll Lookup

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

Thanee said:


> If my first invisible castle roll this year is an indicator (still shows 2009, but around here it was 2010 already ), good times lie ahead.
> 
> Roll Lookup
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



That is an outrageously good ability set! What does that convert to in point score?


----------



## Thanee

56, totally ridiculous. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

Thanee said:


> 56, totally ridiculous.



Absolutely ridiculous! I hope the game lasts.


----------



## Thanee

I was a bit confused about my spells (have I really not used any more?), since this is still the same day we fought (or rather got blasted by) that wizard among other things... but it actually seems so (looked back up to where the day started... on page 13 ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

These long combats really suck don't they? LOL.


----------



## Thanee

I should just magic missile the ogre to death... at least that one hits automatically. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> I should just magic missile the ogre to death... at least that one hits automatically.




By now they certainly would have added up quicker than your attempted attacks!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> By now they certainly would have added up quicker than your attempted attacks!



Be nice, Rhun, or we'll file a grievance against you with the DM's Union.


----------



## Thanee

@Leif: There are only Ogres around at this point... no Bugbears left. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

Thanee said:


> @Leif: There are only Ogres around at this point... no Bugbears left.



I was going to say something, but reckoned that Rhun would work it out


----------



## Leif

Thanks, guys.  Sorry for my mistake, Thanee, but you should be used to that by now.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Thanks, guys.  Sorry for my mistake, Thanee, but you should be used to that by now.




No worries, Leif. We all make mistakes from time to time!


----------



## Rhun

Leif, Trevor can't attack the ogre without entering Dara's web spell? Does he want to do something else. Ranged attacks maybe?


----------



## Rhun

Alright, I think I am mostly caught up on things and back on track. So hopefully we can hurry and finish the rest of this combat up, and get this game back on the fast track to player death fame and fortune.


----------



## Rhun

Did I not ever post an "Info Thread" for this game? I posted one for my Omega game, but can't seem to find an Alpha one...hmm, guess I better fix that eh?


----------



## Thanee

Guess I'll wait for the result of Ragnok's attack... maybe the Ogre is no more? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Trev's taken care of IC, Rhun.  Thanks.  Hey, if you start an info thread or something, be sure to post a link to it here, ok?


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok took the ogre out, so new actions from everyone! Sorry...I wish I had resolved his attack last night before you all posted!

And once I put the info thread up, I most certainly will post the link here. I'll need you guys to help make sure the info I posted is correct! LOL. With two ToEE games going, my memories might get a little jumbled as to who has done what!


----------



## Rhun

And Scotley, how many natural 1s have you rolled in this combat?


----------



## Thanee

> ...not bothering to remind her that Verdis has that ability as an innate talent...




I'm aware of that, but it goes quicker, if two are looking for magic, and Dara doesn't really have many useful 0-level spells, anyways, so she can use some of those slots for _Detect Magic_ easily. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

Thanee said:


> I'm aware of that, but it goes quicker, if two are looking for magic, and Dara doesn't really have many useful 0-level spells, anyways, so she can use some of those slots for _Detect Magic_ easily.



I have to confess that Kurt has one Orison slot devoted to Detect Magic.


----------



## Thanee

You can always convert that to a _Cure Minor Wounds_. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

Thanee said:


> You can always convert that to a _Cure Minor Wounds_.



LOL! If it ever comes to that then we are in huge trouble.


----------



## Scotley

Rhun said:


> And Scotley, how many natural 1s have you rolled in this combat?




Too many? He can hit on anything else, so it figures that natural ones would be the roll of choice.


----------



## Scotley

Thanee said:


> I'm aware of that, but it goes quicker, if two are looking for magic, and Dara doesn't really have many useful 0-level spells, anyways, so she can use some of those slots for _Detect Magic_ easily.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Research a spell that converts a one into a two. That would be useful and then Verdis can take out the bad guys and detect the magic...


----------



## Legildur

I have to admit that I was starting to get concerned about our inability to hit as I was monitoring Kurt's dwindling healing resources.... Kurt was unable to keep pace with O1's damage on Ragnok after he had spontaneously cast his last Prayer.

And it wasn't like Kurt had sufficient hit points to step in.

All it would have taken was one critical from the ogre, and we were toast!

And thank goodness for Coraine's AC!


----------



## Rhun

If you guys had actually been hitting, this combat would have went way faster. I think this is the worst rolling that you (as a group) has done!


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Research a spell that converts a one into a two. That would be useful and then Verdis can take out the bad guys and detect the magic...



I guess it's lucky (?) for me that Verdis would still need a rogue, regardless?


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> I guess it's lucky (?) for me that Verdis would still need a rogue, regardless?




And cannon fodder.


----------



## Leif

'Cannon fodder' that has been already splattered across the dungeon walls has much less chance to find traps and open locks!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> 'Cannon fodder' that has been already splattered across the dungeon walls has much less chance to find traps and open locks!




True, but you can always get more fodder!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> True, but you can always get more fodder!



 But my statement assumed that I was the fodder in question, as per Scotley's snide remark.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> But my statement assumed that I was the fodder in question, as per Scotley's snide remark.




My statement assumed that you were the fodder as well!


----------



## Scotley

Hey, there was nothing snide in my remark. I calls it like I sees it. How many times has Trevor stepped into the line of fire and nearly gotten killed for it in this game?


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Hey, there was nothing snide in my remark. I calls it like I sees it. How many times has Trevor stepped into the line of fire and nearly gotten killed for it in this game?



Ummm, more than once, maybe? hehe   (He is a fighter multi- remember, but, apparently, he's still living in the past, trying to get back to his old army days back when he was young, dumb, and full of ... something?)


----------



## stonegod

Legildur said:


> And thank goodness for Coraine's AC!



Knights, pulling aggro and being tanks since 2006.


----------



## Legildur

Javelin of Lightning
Potion of Darkvision
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds
Potion of Bull's Strength
Potion of Blur
Ring of protection +2

Kurt would only have interest in the ring.

Also, do we progress using the secret door? Kurt is nearly out of spells, so a big combat wouldn't be pretty.


----------



## Leif

Trevor also has an eye for the ring.  Wanna fight for it?    Ummm, hold on, maybe that's not such a good idea....

Trev also has some interest in the _javelin of lightning_.


----------



## Legildur

Leif said:


> Trev also has some interest in the _javelin of lightning_.



Yes, I thought Trev might be best with the javelin.


----------



## Rhun

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## stonegod

Blur might be good for the knight. Anything to up miss chances.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> Blur might be good for the knight. Anything to up miss chances.




Anything in addition to his AC of 27, that is!


----------



## Scotley

Verdis would also be interested in the ring. BTW, his combat stat block in your post needs to be adjusted. He has an 18 dex and a +1 chain shirt for a 19 AC rather than the listed 18.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> Verdis would also be interested in the ring. BTW, his combat stat block in your post needs to be adjusted. He has an 18 dex and a +1 chain shirt for a 19 AC rather than the listed 18.




I think I need to update all of the stat blocks to be honest with you!


----------



## Scotley

I figured I better make sure you knew before we run into any more Ogres that could smash Verdis with one blow.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> I figured I better make sure you knew before we run into any more Ogres that could smash Verdis with one blow.




I hear it isn't the ogres he has to worry about...it is the bloodthirsty bugbears with their sharp swords!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> I hear it isn't the ogres he has to worry about...it is the bloodthirsty bugbears with their sharp swords!



Hear?  Who have you been talking to?  And can whoever it is point us toward some more treasure?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Hear?  Who have you been talking to?  And can whoever it is point us toward some more treasure?




So, so greedy!


----------



## Thanee

In the light of balanced treasure distribution, I still think it's best if whoever gets something from the party treasury, half the market price should be "paid" for (directly or in lowering the share from the valuables appropriately, or, if not possible otherwise, by going in debt towards the party treasury to be balanced out with future findings).

That, BTW, doesn't actually cost you anything... it's just a way to handle treasure distribution. 

Like when 4 PCs find 12k gp and a _ring of protection +2_, one gets the ring and the other three get 4k gp each, so everyone has received a share of 4k gp worth.

"Buying" items like this is always an advantage, though, especially if you would otherwise actually buy such an item, since the price is only half the market value. If the item would otherwise be sold, the price is identical to the sell value. Either way, you can always cash it out to the appropriate value by selling it, so there is no loss at all.

Of course, I also think that items should generally go to whoever can use them best; but some fair and balanced way of distribution certainly doesn't hurt.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Brilliant!

As long as it works for you guys, I'm good with however you distribute loot. There will be much more coming as you delve deeper into the Temple.


----------



## Boddynock

I'm strongly in favour of Thanee's method.

BTW, Ragnok will grab the CMW and store up whatever credit is left for his future magical purchases (that's going to be some axe! )


----------



## Legildur

I second Thanee's treasure distribution proposal.

But it doesn't help decide who gets the ring, only how the accounting is done.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun,

Regarding our previous discussion/confusion as to whether Kurt had a Ring of Protection +1, I trawled this OOC thread and the previous OOC thread and finally found this:



> ... In which case I'll amend my purchases to (from 3736gp total liquid wealth):
> 
> - upgrade mithril heavy shield with +1 enhancement (1000gp)
> - ring of protection +1 (2000gp)
> - potion of owl's wisdom (300gp)
> - potion of eagle's splendor (300gp)
> 
> Leaving 136gp leftover.




http://www.enworld.org/forum/4764406-post1110.html

So if Kurt did get the +2 ring, then he could "sell" his +1 ring. But I suspect that Trevor should probably get it.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> So, so greedy!



You know it, DM Dude! 


Thanee said:


> In the light of balanced treasure distribution, I still think it's best if whoever gets something from the party treasury, half the market price should be "paid" for (directly or in lowering the share from the valuables appropriately, or, if not possible otherwise, by going in debt towards the party treasury to be balanced out with future findings).
> That, BTW, doesn't actually cost you anything... it's just a way to handle treasure distribution.
> Like when 4 PCs find 12k gp and a _ring of protection +2_, one gets the ring and the other three get 4k gp each, so everyone has received a share
> of 4k gp worth.
> "Buying" items like this is always an advantage, though, especially if you would otherwise actually buy such an item, since the price is only half the market value. If the item would otherwise be sold, the price is identical to the sell value. Either way, you can always cash it out to the appropriate value by selling it, so there is no loss at all.
> Of course, I also think that items should generally go to whoever can use them best; but some fair and balanced way of distribution certainly doesn't hurt.
> Thanee



Sounds fair enough to me.  I vote that Thanee continue in the role of party accountant/loot-distributor!


Rhun said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> As long as it works for you guys, I'm good with however you distribute loot. There will be much more coming as you delve deeper into the Temple.



Hmm, sounds good, but I'm not sure I like the implications of that, anyway.


Legildur said:


> Rhun,
> 
> Regarding our previous discussion/confusion as to whether Kurt had a Ring of Protection +1, I trawled this OOC thread and the previous OOC thread and finally found this:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/4764406-post1110.html
> 
> So if Kurt did get the +2 ring, then he could "sell" his +1 ring. But I suspect that Trevor should probably get it.



I doubt if you'll have to twist his arm very hard to convince him.


----------



## Thanee

Legildur said:


> I second Thanee's treasure distribution proposal.
> 
> But it doesn't help decide who gets the ring, only how the accounting is done.




Heh. True enough.

We could make this a bit more complex, of course...

Keep a list how much "extra value" everyone got (i.e. a tally of the second half of the market price of items from the party treasury), and whenever new stuff is distributed, the ones with the lowest tally get to choose first (UNLESS it makes sense to give the item to someone specific, of course).

When someone sells an item that was taken from the party treasury, the item's sell value is deducted from the tally (it is then not worth anything extra), so only the actual extra worth of the current equipment is considered.

How does that sound? Takes a little bookkeeping, but that's really not much (I could keep a post in the RG or so to list these things).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

Good idea Thanee. I was thinking something similar, probably the same if I coudl engage my brain, in that character with lowest 'book' value of all gear would choose first - if they wanted.

Problem, like the Wands that Kurt carries and the Javelin of Lightning, they are consumable items of benefit to the party and shouldn't be counted.


----------



## Thanee

Yep, I would also not count consumables there.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Thanee

Still a good 4 months til then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> Still a good 4 months til then.




I love it when a plan STARTS to come together?


----------



## Scotley

I'm good with a value based treasure distribution not counting consumables. 

Vote for Thanee!


----------



## Leif

Sounds good to me, too, speaking as someone who really has no idea how the new system will work in practice....


----------



## Thanee

It sounds more complicated than it really is. 

Overall it just means, that treasure in items and treasure in valuables are one big pool together, and everyone gets a mostly equal share from the whole stuff.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

So, Thanee, who should get the ring then?


----------



## Leif

Legildur said:


> So, Thanee, who should get the ring then?



CLEARLY, it should go to Trevor!


----------



## Thanee

Legildur said:


> So, Thanee, who should get the ring then?




We sell it and give the money to the deserving... (no, Trever, that is not you ). 


One more thing, that we need to decide on, is, how we start out... do we just start with zero now, or do we set a starting amount for each character counting the whole equipment everyone has currently?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

Thanee said:


> One more thing, that we need to decide on, is, how we start out... do we just start with zero now, or do we set a starting amount for each character counting the whole equipment everyone has currently?



I say look at the latter - counting whole current equipment.


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> We sell it and give the money to the deserving... (no, Trever, that is not you ).
> 
> 
> One more thing, that we need to decide on, is, how we start out... do we just start with zero now, or do we set a starting amount for each character counting the whole equipment everyone has currently?



Why, but of COURSE Trevor is the most deserving!! 

(sorry for those moments of weirdness and absence, but.....
I'M BAAACK!)


----------



## Rhun

Good to see you back Leif!

@ everyone: How do you want to proceed?


----------



## Thanee

Well, someone picks up the ring to use for now (temporary at the moment), and we move on.

Will take a moment to sort everything together, so we shouldn't really wait for that now.

I will do that as time permits during the next one or two weeks, I guess. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Oh I actually meant from where you are in the Temple now...I've heard from Leif and Scotley IC, but they aren't really the decision makers of the group.


----------



## Thanee

IIRC the plan was to get out after that secret door, because our healer is a little overtaxed. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Boddynock

Agreed.


----------



## Legildur

Agreed. Both on the direction and on being overtaxed.


----------



## Thanee

@Rhun:



Boddynock said:


> "I'll take first watch."






Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanks for pointing out that I rolled a natural 1 on my spot check.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> Thanks for pointing out that I rolled a natural 1 on my spot check.



No automatic fails on skill checks, only attack rolls and saving throws


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> No automatic fails on skill checks, only attack rolls and saving throws




Yes, but since my Spot is only a +2, I still failed badly!


----------



## Boddynock

Ah, I commented on this in the IG thread before coming here.

No problem.


----------



## Legildur

Finally selected spells for Kurt:

0 (5) - Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Read Magic.
1 (4+1) - Comprehend Languages, Obscuring Mist, Protection from Evil, Resurgence + Magic Weapon.
2 (3+1) - Resist Energy, Silence, Sound Burst + Spiritual Weapon.
3 (2+1) - Invisibility Purge, Prayer + Magical Vestment

Consider _Magical Vestment_ cast as soon as we depart camp.


----------



## Rhun

Looks good. I hope to get the next IC update posted tonight.


----------



## Rhun

Alright, with the exception of the fact I still need to get my taxes done before the 15th, I think things are starting to slow down a bit for me. So I want to get the game back on track. Thanks for bearing with you guys, and hopefully I can get back to posting more regularly now.


----------



## Scotley

Cool, I might actually be caught up too. No body seems to be posting much of late. Maybe it is just the particular crowd I'm in games with, but most of the games I'm involved with aren't moving at all.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> Cool, I might actually be caught up too. No body seems to be posting much of late. Maybe it is just the particular crowd I'm in games with, but most of the games I'm involved with aren't moving at all.





I've seen the same things. In several games I can post in the morning, and then look in on them like 36 hours later, and I'll still be the last person to have posted. PBP definitely seems to be in a slow period.


----------



## Legildur

I watch every few hours! But didn't want to assume a particular course of action.


----------



## Leif

I'm back now, too, btw, for what it's worth.....


----------



## Legildur

Do we have a list of entrances and their current status?

I don't really have time to sift through the threads to find them all.


----------



## Thanee

I'm also around, for the record... 

Entrances... off the top of my head, I only know the main entrance we used several time, and the secret one from the tunnel.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

- Temple Proper, Main Doors - chained, barred and sealed. Unapproachable due to the mighty magics upon them that cause you overwhelming feelings of repugnance and aversion.

- Temple Proper, Side Doors - You've entered via the eastern side door multiple times, though both eastern & western side doors and the main doors above provide egress to the same chamber: The Temple Vestibule. Both side doors radiate abjuration & evocation magics at this time.

- Underground Entrance - This leads to where you fought the wizard Falrinth, and the now blocked trapdoor. Radiates abjuration magic.


----------



## Scotley

Did Verdis find any holes or windows we can use instead?


----------



## Scotley

Heh, sorry, should have read the other thread before I posted the question. Please ignore previous post.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> Heh, sorry, should have read the other thread before I posted the question. Please ignore previous post.




No worries. I do that stuff all the time!


----------



## stonegod

[sblock=OOC]I'll be on travel all next week in SLC for a conference; been preping for that so thus the slow down. I'll try to post 1/d, but no promises; games I'm running may suffer for that week. Thanks![/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

So, things have settled down a bit, and it is looking like I have some more free time finally. I'd like to get my games started back up. With that said, my posting rate will probably still be slow going forward, but slow is better than not at all, right?

So, which players do I still have with me if I restart this game?


----------



## Scotley

I'm still here and ready to continue. Glad to have you back and posting.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> I'm still here and ready to continue. Glad to have you back and posting.




Glad to hear it Scotley. It helps that a more leisurely pace is more common in games now, so you guys won't be expecting updates every day!


----------



## Scotley

'Leisurely' puts a positive spin on it. I fear my games are down right torpid.


----------



## Rhun

I'm just going to go with the thought that slow is better than nothing, and hopefully my players will agree.


----------



## Thanee

I'm also still here and would continue the game, of course. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> I'm also still here and would continue the game, of course.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Great news!


----------



## Leif

Trevor is present and ready to proceed, Sir!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Trevor is present and ready to proceed, Sir!




You were a foregone conclusion my friend!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> You were a foregone conclusion my friend!



Now where did I put those pesky d4s?  [FOUR-gone conclusion  What would you do here without my witty repartee?  Don't answer that!]


----------



## Boddynock

Still here.


----------



## Leif

That makes four.  Who's left?  Legildur?


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:


> Still here.




Kick-ass!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> That makes four.  Who's left?  Legildur?




Yes, I believe [MENTION=1258]Legildur[/MENTION] is the only person that hasn't checked in.


----------



## stonegod

Technically untrue as I had picked up Corraine there near the end. That being said, its been so long since I've done 3E that I think I'll pass. Though considering how many times that poor paladin has changed hands, I feel a little bad about it.

But only a little. 

Have fun!


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> Technically untrue as I had picked up Corraine there near the end. That being said, its been so long since I've done 3E that I think I'll pass. Though considering how many times that poor paladin has changed hands, I feel a little bad about it.
> 
> But only a little.
> 
> Have fun!





Thanks for checking in, Stonegod! And I understand passing on the game...you've been great to roleplay with, and you will be missed!

With that said, I think I can handle NPCing a single PC...hopefully Legildur will still be interested, so I don't have to NPC two.


----------



## Leif

Didn't Stonegod and Legildur play the same character at different times?  I'm confused.  [No surprise there, I guess.]


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Didn't Stonegod and Legildur play the same character at different times?  I'm confused.  [No surprise there, I guess.]




No, Stonegod and Boddy played the same character. Coraine the paladin was originally Boddy's PC. And Ragnor has been played by like 4 or 5 different people.


----------



## Leif

Of course, of course, I knew I was forgetting someone!  Sorry, Boddynock!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Of course, of course, I knew I was forgetting someone!  Sorry, Boddynock!




It is easy to get confused when so many people have swapped a single character between them.


----------



## Rhun

Alright, the game is on. Check the IC thread HERE because you are now in the midst of combat! 

(For those that don't remember, Coraine was taking items from the Temple of Elemental Air, and in doing so summoned its Air Elemental guardians.)

Also, I'm going to try out using group initiative, in hopes of making combat easier and quicker.


----------



## Thanee

[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] / [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] : Yeah, no AoO when flat-footed (unless you have Combat Reflexes).

[MENTION=21506]Boddynock[/MENTION] : I wouldn't exactly call those OOC blocks ugly, but they sure seem a bit too noticeable. And as for the dice roller... after you make a post, check the bottom right corner of the new post (also works in existing posts, but only in your own ones; just take a look there).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Boddynock

Thanks, Thanee.


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] / [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] : Yeah, no AoO when flat-footed (unless you have Combat Reflexes).
> 
> [MENTION=21506]Boddynock[/MENTION] : I wouldn't exactly call those OOC blocks ugly, but they sure seem a bit too noticeable. And as for the dice roller... after you make a post, check the bottom right corner of the new post (also works in existing posts, but only in your own ones; just take a look there).





I should check the OOC thread before I respond to questions in the IC thread. LOL. Thanks for the answers Thanee!


----------



## Rhun

Just an FYI that [MENTION=42885]s@squ@tch[/MENTION] has expressed interest in possibly taking back over Coraine, as he played the character before Stonegod (though after Boddy ). I know he is on a trip until this weekend, but I just wanted to let everyone know.

Assuming he does take Coraine back over, I will continue to NPC Kurt unless [MENTION=1258]Legildur[/MENTION] decides to come back to the game.


----------



## Legildur

I'm here! Just haven't been online much lately. Glad to see the game is back on!

Just itching to dish out some 'treatment'!

I'll check the IC thread now.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> I'm here! Just haven't been online much lately. Glad to see the game is back on!
> 
> Just itching to dish out some 'treatment'!
> 
> I'll check the IC thread now.




Good to see you, Leg. The pace of the game should be leisurely, as I don't have as much time as I once did. But I plan to keep things on track!


----------



## Leif

Legildur said:


> Just itching to dish out some 'treatment'!



Not to Trevor, I hope!  I'll be good, I promise Father Kurt!  Or....umm...better anyway?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Not to Trevor, I hope!  I'll be good, I promise Father Kurt!  Or....umm...better anyway?




Kurt's "treatment" works best against the evil doers. Not just lazy, nevererdogooders!


----------



## s@squ@tch

I'm back!  Also, Rhun, any chance I could tweak Coraine back into a paladin?


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> I'm back!  Also, Rhun, any chance I could tweak Coraine back into a paladin?




Oops, I dropped an "NPCed" post for him this morning, but I'll stop doing that now that you are back.  

And yes, you can tweak Coraine back to a paladin if you want.


----------



## Leif

Guess I totally missed that Coraine has been tweaked away from his Paladinhood.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Guess I totally missed that Coraine has been tweaked away from his Paladinhood.




Stonegod had turned him into a Paladin/Knight.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] : no worries about NPC posts.  Will take me a bit to get up to speed.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] : no worries about NPC posts.  Will take me a bit to get up to speed.




If I can find some spare time, I'm going to put together a timeline of things that have happened. That should help keep us on track.


----------



## Legildur

So we descended into the temple of Air, but now appear to be approaching Water?

We cleared out Fire already?

I can't remember now. Rhun??

If we've already cleared water, then seems little point in progressing further down this corridor.

Maybe the ol' Paladin's _Detect Evil_ can help here?


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> So we descended into the temple of Air, but now appear to be approaching Water?
> 
> We cleared out Fire already?
> 
> I can't remember now. Rhun??
> 
> If we've already cleared water, then seems little point in progressing further down this corridor.
> 
> Maybe the ol' Paladin's _Detect Evil_ can help here?




You've defeated the forces of Fire & Earth, though the high priest of the Earth Cult escaped you. You've been in the Air Temple, and defeated the guardians there, but you have yet to encounter any of the Air Temple's troops. Nor have you yet to encounter any of the Water Temple's troops.

There is also the forces of the "Greater Temple" which you have heard about, but not yet encountered.

Also, just a reminder that _Detect Evil_ is limited in the Temple of Elemental Evil, as the entire structure radiates evil.


----------



## Legildur

Thanks Rhun!


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> Thanks Rhun!




No problem.

It is interesting really. I just finished putting together a timeline for the OMEGA group, and I'm working through doing the one for ALPHA. You ALPHA players have inflicted WAY more damage on the Temple forces than they have, in (I think) less in-game time. I won't know for sure until I complete your timeline, but I'm pretty sure they've been at it for at least a couple more days in-game.


----------



## Legildur

The group has been fairly aggressive. And there have been some big battles with uncertain outcomes, so no real surprise that we are 'scoring' well.

And guess I'd better work out how to use the new dice roller...


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> The group has been fairly aggressive. And there have been some big battles with uncertain outcomes, so no real surprise that we are 'scoring' well.




No doubt about that. There have been several times you have pushed ahead, when any prudent group would have pulled back! 



Legildur said:


> And guess I'd better work out how to use the new dice roller...




It is fairly simple once you start playing around with it. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Thanee

We are such a destructive bunch...

But they deserved it, really!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

*TIMELINE*

*13 Harvester*
 - Arrive in Hommlet from Furyondy
 - Report to Burne & Rufus
 - Spent night at Inn of the Welcome Wench
 - Learn rumors of the Moathouse and the Temple of Elemental Evil

*14 Harvester*
 - Investigate Moathouse
 - Fight & defeat bandits lairing in upper levels
 - Retire to Moathouse's ruined tower to rest and recover

*15 Harvester*
 - Explore Moathouse dungeons
 - Fight & defeat gnolls & bugbears
 - Rodigan disappears while scouting, never to be seen again
 - Fight & defeat The Master & his guards
 - Lucius & Jorb are slain by The Master
 - Marco joines the party
 - Spent night in The Master's chambers
 - (Advancement to 3rd Level)

*16 Harvester*
 - Continue exploration of Moathouse dungeons
 - Fight & defeat ghouls
 - Fight & defeat Lubash the Ogre
 - Rescued Torr Grayson & Nyer Hardiwick (merchants) and Randath (gnome)
 - Travel to Hommlet
 - Visit Burne & Rufus
 - Imprison The Master & bandit prisoners in Burne's Tower
 - Receive "Clue Poem" from Burne
 - Kine leaves the party
 - Spent night at IotWW

*17 Harvester*
 - Spent in Hommlet running various errands

*18 Harvester*
 - Return to Moathouse
 - Exploration finds Moathouse completely empty
 - Travel to Nulb
 - Visit Waterside Hostel
 - Make camp upstream of Nulb

*19 Harvester*
 - Travel to the Temple of Elemental Evil
 - Two-Axe joins the group
 - Investigate broken tower
 - Fight & defeat bandits
 - Find escape tunnel
 - Find abandon cottage in woods north of the ToEE
 - Return to ToEE
 - Explore Temple Proper
 - Descend to Dungeon Level One via Eastern Vestry Stair
 - Fight & defeat ghouls & ghasts
 - Fight & defeat stirges
 - Retire to broken tower

*20 Harvester*
 - Return to ToEE
 - Descend to Dungeon Level One via Eastern Vestry Stair
 - Fight & defeat temple guards & reinforcements (gnolls & bugbears)
 - Withdraw before further reinforcements arrive
 - Retire to broken tower

*21 Harvester*
 - Roused in middle of night by Temple Forces
 - Defeat Jargo Brickcrusher & brigands, but the Redhand escaped
 - Retire to abandoned cottage
 - Two-Axe leaves the group
 - Interrogate Jargo Brickcrusher
 - Travel to Hommlet
 - Imprison Jargo beneath Burne's Tower
 - Kurt the Purger joins the group
 - Marco leaves the group
 - (Advancement to 4th Level)

*22 Harvester*
 - Visit Burne's Tower
 - Receive arcane scrolls and potions from Burne
 - Travel to ToEE
 - Descend to Dungeon Level One via Western Vestry Stair
 - Rescue four human prisoners
 - Fight & defeat ghouls & ghasts
 - Coraine falls in pit, triggers ambush my Temple guards, defeat guards
 - Pursue fleeing guard
 - Otto is killed
 - Fight & defeat Earth Elemental guardian
 - Trevor joins group
 - Withdraw from ToEE
 - Make camp in Gnarley Forest

*23 Harvester*
 - Return to ToEE
 - Descend to Dungeon Level One via Eastern Vestry Stair
 - Fight & defeat armored ogre
 - Stumble on Earth Cult Ceremony
 - Fight & break the strenght of the Earth Cult
 - Romag, High Priest of the Earth Cult escapes 
 - Rescue captive gnome
 - Descend to Dungeon Level Two via North Stair
 - Fight minotaur & temple guards
 - Withdraw from ToEE
 - Make camp in Gnarley Forest
 - (Advancement to 5th Level)

*24 Harvester*
 - Return to ToEE
 - Descend to Dungeon Level One via Western Vestry Stair
 - Descent to Dungeon Level Two via Main Ramp
 - Fight & defeat trolls, owlbear, & dire boar
 - Fight & defeat Fire Cult troops
 - Fight & defeat Alrrem, High Priest of the Fire Cult, and his summoned Fire Demon
 - Ragnok recovers _Stone of Elemental Power (Fire)_
 - Withdraw from ToEE
 - Travel to Hommlet
 - Spend night at IotWW

*25 Harvester*
 - Confrontation with Ragnok in Burne's Tower
 - Ragnok Imprisoned
 - Spend day in Hommlet running various errands
 - Spend night at IotWW

*26 Harvester*
 - Spend day in Hommlet running various errands
 - Meet with Lord Burne
 - Spend night in Burne's Tower

*27 Harvester*
 - Attempt short-cut to Temple, but unable to ford the Imerdys Run
 - Travel to ToEE via Nulb Road
 - Make Camp in Gnarley Forest

*28 Harvester*
 - Return to ToEE
 - Caught in fire trap at entrance
 - Withdraw into woods
 - Return to broken tower
 - Find secret entrance to Dungeon Level Three
 - Fight Falrinth the Wizard, and force him to flee
 - Recover _Orb of Golden Death_
 - Fight ogres & bugbears
 - Withdraw from ToEE
 - Retire to broken tower
 - Return to ToEE via secret entrance to Dungeon Level Three
 - Find trapdoor entrance magically secured, unable to progress
 - Return to Temple Proper

*BREWFEST*
 - Enter Temple Proper via climbing through high windows
 - Descend to Dungeon Level Two via Central Pit
 - Fight & Defeat Air Elemental guardians


----------



## Rhun

Well, I've got the timeline all sorted out, as posted above. I'll get it added to an INFO thread as soon as I get the rest of the information together. Currently it is about 1 or 2 AM on the morning of the holiday of Brewfest.

Also, I'm working on getting your LOOT updated, since it hadn't been updated since early 2009. Bad Rhun! Bad DM!


----------



## Scotley

Holy Crap! I can't believe it. Our group isn't out celebrating the holiday of Brewfest?  

We've really done a great deal in a short time huh?


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> Holy Crap! I can't believe it. Our group isn't out celebrating the holiday of Brewfest?




You could still leave the Temple and make it back to Hommlet in time for the party! In fact, I was kinda planning in a Brewfest break when I started the game, I think. I just didn't keep track of time well. I'll rectify that going forward!



Scotley said:


> We've really done a great deal in a short time huh?




You're on your 17th day, so yes. One of the issues I have with D&D is how fast you grow in power...you could quite literally go from an apprentice wizard to an archmage in a month's time given continuous encounters.


----------



## Legildur

Great timeline! Thanks Rhun. That helps give some perspective to our comings and goings.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> Great timeline! Thanks Rhun. That helps give some perspective to our comings and goings.




No problem. Only took a few days out of my life to put together going through old threads!


----------



## Leif

I'm quite amazed that Trevor only missed 10 days of game time!  He's been with the group for nearly that long, too.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> I'm quite amazed that Trevor only missed 10 days of game time!  He's been with the group for nearly that long, too.




Indeed, he joined right when he was needed.


----------



## Legildur

So, which way are we going?


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> So, which way are we going?




Um...I think I may have made the decision for you. Oops.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Indeed, he joined right when he was needed.



Most excellent and fortuitous!  Guess he's got a gift for .... something?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Most excellent and fortuitous!  Guess he's got a gift for .... something?




The gift of greed?


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> The gift of greed?



I don't think that one is a gift.  Trevor has worked very hard to cultivate and nourish his greed.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> I don't think that one is a gift.  Trevor has worked very hard to cultivate and nourish his greed.




He does a good job.


----------



## Rhun

FYI, I've got our ALPHA INFO THREAD started. It is still lacking a lot of what I plan to get put in there over the next couple of weeks, but I thought that I'd let you all know that it is there for your perusal.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I looked over the RG again, and notice that the party hasn't gained a level, so is it ok to just revert Coraine to my version in the RG from 2008?  I noticed SG tweaked his gear a bit.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> I looked over the RG again, and notice that the party hasn't gained a level, so is it ok to just revert Coraine to my version in the RG from 2008?  I noticed SG tweaked his gear a bit.




That's fine, S@s...however you want to handle it works for me.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Then, consider it done.

not sure what type of loot the party has acquired since then, or if the items that SG had might have been from party loot, but, consider Coraine to have 'found religion" in the meantime.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Then, consider it done.
> 
> not sure what type of loot the party has acquired since then, or if the items that SG had might have been from party loot, but, consider Coraine to have 'found religion" in the meantime.




There is a loot post in the Rogue's Gallery has all of the current loot which has yet to be split up between you. Everything prior to that time should have been split and already added to the character sheets. I've not sure if anything on Stonegod's charsheet was found or not.


----------



## Rhun

I'll try to get my next update posted tonight.


----------



## Rhun

Sorry for the pause in IC guys, but I haven't been home much...and I don't bring all my books and notes to work! 

Anyway, my plan is to get the IC updated tomorrow night (possibly tonight, but I have plans so it is unlikely). Thanks for bearing with!


----------



## Legildur




----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


>




Totally.


----------



## Legildur

I'll be out of town for 3 days and uncertain about Internet access.

Kurt now worried about a pincer movement.

Rhun, please NPC Kurt if required.


----------



## Leif

Trevor's holding a big, mean crab beside Kurt's posterior.   (Talk about a PINCER movement!)


----------



## Boddynock

Don't do that, Trevor - you know you'll just make him crabby!


----------



## Leif

Pshaw!  He was that way when I [Trevor] found him!


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> I'll be out of town for 3 days and uncertain about Internet access.
> 
> Kurt now worried about a pincer movement.
> 
> Rhun, please NPC Kurt if required.





No problem, Leg!


----------



## Legildur

I'm back. I'm now conversant with military Occupational Health and Safety. And I'm not sure why.....


----------



## Leif

Legildur said:


> I'm back. I'm now conversant with military Occupational Health and Safety. And I'm not sure why.....



Isn't it obvious??  The military command is very committed to ensuring that no soldier is injured in any avoidable accident.  They want everyone healthy when they send you all out to be the targets of enemy weapons. 

[You must be an officer, right??  You just have to learn to think like a sergeant sometimes! - Sergeant Leif, USAR, Honorably Discharged]


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> I'm back. I'm now conversant with military Occupational Health and Safety. And I'm not sure why.....




Welcome back! And you haven't missed anything yet.


----------



## Legildur

Leif said:


> [You must be an officer, right??  You just have to learn to think like a sergeant sometimes! - Sergeant Leif, USAR, Honorably Discharged]




LOL! I was a Sergeant, and recently joined 'the dark side' as I was bored (Reservist).


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> LOL! I was a Sergeant, and recently joined 'the dark side' as I was bored (Reservist).




Good on you! I had given considerable thought to joining the reserves here...sadly, I'm now past the cut off date for age.


----------



## Leif

Legildur said:


> LOL! I was a Sergeant, and recently joined 'the dark side' as I was bored (Reservist).



Eeesh!  See, it's already corrupted you!

Count your blessings, Rhun! It's nowhere nearly as glamorous as the ads on tv make it appear.

"Be All That You Can Be" MY LILY WHITE A**!!!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Eeesh!  See, it's already corrupted you!
> 
> Count your blessings, Rhun! It's nowhere nearly as glamorous as the ads on tv make it appear.
> 
> "Be All That You Can Be" MY LILY WHITE A**!!!




Well, if I had went it, I would have submitted for OCS. There wouldn't have been any way I would have went in as enlisted.


----------



## Leif

rhun said:


> well, if i had went it, i would have submitted for ocs. There wouldn't have been any way i would have went in as enlisted.



you pu$$y!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> you pu$!




Nope...I'm just smrt!


----------



## Leif

Ok, I guess maybe it's AFTER OCS that you become a pu$$.  At least, very precious few of the officers that I had anything to do with in the Reserve were not so.  We had a few good ones in our unit, though.  In particular, two or three Lieutenants that I remember, and one Captain.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Ok, I guess maybe it's AFTER OCS that you become a pu$$.  At least, very precious few of the officers that I had anything to do with in the Reserve were not so.  We had a few good ones in our unit, though.  In particular, two or three Lieutenants that I remember, and one Captain.




Well, I'm too old now anyway. Unless they start increasing the age requirements.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Well, I'm too old now anyway. Unless they start increasing the age requirements.



Not likely, I hope!


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> Well, I'm too old now anyway. Unless they start increasing the age requirements.



Yeah, speaking of which, because I was already in the system, age wasn't a real issue. My only problem now is that I have been placed in command of an Infantry Platoon at an age the wrong side of 40!  (they wouldn't commission directly to Captain, but luckily still fit enough to do the job)


----------



## Leif

Legildur said:


> Yeah, speaking of which, because I was already in the system, age wasn't a real issue. My only problem now is that I have been placed in command of an Infantry Platoon at an age the wrong side of 40!  (they wouldn't commission directly to Captain, but luckily still fit enough to do the job)



More power to you, SIR!  (Ex-)Sergeant Leif offers up a textbook salute. (American-style salute that is.)


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> Yeah, speaking of which, because I was already in the system, age wasn't a real issue. My only problem now is that I have been placed in command of an Infantry Platoon at an age the wrong side of 40!  (they wouldn't commission directly to Captain, but luckily still fit enough to do the job)




Its all about how old you feel anyway, right? Right?


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> Its all about how old you feel anyway, right? Right?



yes, yes it is!!!

I can still run 15km (9.5miles) in 1hr10min, so I'm still faster than some of the young guys, which annoys them no end!


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> yes, yes it is!!!
> 
> I can still run 15km (9.5miles) in 1hr10min, so I'm still faster than some of the young guys, which annoys them no end!





You can definitely outdistance me...I've never been much of a distance runner, and I'm worthless after about 10k. I'm a pretty fast sprinter over shorter distance, though.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> You can definitely outdistance me...I've never been much of a distance runner, and I'm worthless after about 10k. I'm a pretty fast sprinter over shorter distance, though.



I didn't used to be, but I'm building for a half-marathon in 6 weeks time and so have been getting used to it.

Sprinting is probably a more appropriate skill for infantry!


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> I didn't used to be, but I'm building for a half-marathon in 6 weeks time and so have been getting used to it.




Sweet! I wish you good luck with the half-marathon. I may do a 100-mile bike ride here in another month or so. I'm trying to build into it, but I've been regularly riding 15-20 miles 3 or 4 times a week for the last year or so, so I think I can handle it.



Legildur said:


> Sprinting is probably a more appropriate skill for infantry!




Indeed.


----------



## Leif

Legildur said:


> I didn't used to be, but I'm building for a half-marathon in 6 weeks time and so have been getting used to it.
> Sprinting is probably a more appropriate skill for infantry!



And swimming, too.  You infantry types dive right in and swim a few miles if need be.  We engineers build a bridge and then have a smoke.


----------



## Legildur

Leif said:


> And swimming, too.  You infantry types dive right in and swim a few miles if need be.  We engineers build a bridge and then have a smoke.



My swimming is miserable!! The one triathlon I did, I breast-stroked most of it with a kayak shadowing me for safety. Passed a lot of people on the cycle/run phases though.

I was offered engineering, but I love infantry training.


----------



## Leif

I was actually a Combat Engineer, so it was sorta the best of both worlds, maybe?


----------



## Legildur

Leif said:


> I was actually a Combat Engineer, so it was sorta the best of both worlds, maybe?



You know what, I think you are probably right.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> And swimming, too.  You infantry types dive right in and swim a few miles if need be.  We engineers build a bridge and then have a smoke.




Swimming is my week spot. I can swim, probably enough to save my life, but I don't do it very well or gracefully.


----------



## Leif

Legildur said:


> You know what, I think you are probably right.



I'm sure that my recruiter would be among the first to agree with you! 


Rhun said:


> Swimming is my weak spot. I can swim, probably enough to save my life, but I don't do it very well or gracefully.



Sounds like me, actually.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Sounds like me, actually.




I guess it could be worse. Luckily, swimming well is not a required skill living in Utah. Hiking, setting up a tent, starting a fire...these are required skills. 

There are actually a lot of reservoirs for boating and such here. I just haven't gotten around to buying a boat yet.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Wow.  9.5 miles in 70 minutes -- that's impressive.  

The most I've been able to do in the past year or so has been 8 miles at a time, but I checked my time yesterday while on the indoor track (baby in daycare, FTW) and did it in about 57 minutes, which surprised me, as outdoors, I'm much slower.

And to top it all off, the quality of female scenery was horrid -- old, chubby and old.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ignored


----------



## Leif

s@squ@tch said:


> And to top it all off, the quality of female scenery was horrid -- old, chubby and old.





Scott DeWar said:


> You ran fast to get away from them-nevermind the fact you couldn't do that on an oval track, you just wanted to run away!



I was going to say, _that'll_ make you run faster!  But DeWar beat me to it.


----------



## s@squ@tch

You can't get away from them on a track that is 8 laps to the mile.  I tried and tried, but kept on finding them again.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ignored


----------



## s@squ@tch

BTW, what is it with fat women who wear skin tight shirts and/or pants?  C'mon, I can hear the spandex straining under the load!


----------



## Leif

s@squ@tch said:


> You can't get away from them on a track that is 8 laps to the mile.  I tried and tried, but kept on finding them again.



I guess your speed has to approach _c_ for you to make much headway against them in an oval. 


Scott DeWar said:


> Ha! Ninj'ed by the DeWar!



You steenkeeng >//?<:"_(**&* you're not even PART of this game!   Ninja rights belong to PLAYERS!   That's written down somewhere, isn't it?


s@squ@tch said:


> BTW, what is it with fat women who wear skin tight shirts and/or pants?  C'mon, I can hear the spandex straining under the load!



Just what is the tensile strength of the average spandex shorts, anyway?  Hmmm, sounds like a fitting problem for a mechanical engineer to solve, but definitely NOT a lawyer.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Ha! Ninj'ed by the DeWar!




Where did you come from?



s@squ@tch said:


> BTW, what is it with fat women who wear skin tight shirts and/or pants?  C'mon, I can hear the spandex straining under the load!




[quagmire]Fat women need love too! They just gotta pay.[/quagmire]


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> [quagmire]Fat women need love too! They just gotta pay.[/quagmire]



Cool!  Now I know who to send all of them to see!  Hope you have a strong back, Rhun, some of those elephant legs get mighty heavy! [AHEM! Or so I've heard....  ]


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Cool!  Now I know who to send all of them to see!  Hope you have a strong back, Rhun, some of those elephant legs get mighty heavy! [AHEM! Or so I've heard....  ]




I'm well-built, and as long as they are paying, I can handle elephant legs.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> I'm well-built, and as long as they are paying, I can handle elephant legs.



You're certainly welcome to it, then!  As for myself, I'm seriously considering dating midgets exclusively for awhile, at least


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> You're certainly welcome to it, then!  As for myself, I'm seriously considering dating midgets exclusively for awhile, at least




I've dated a couple of girls that qualify. That is, girls under 4' 10". There have been a couple. Its a good time.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ignored


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> actually i thought i was in the Misbegotten waif thread for some reason. Sorry, won't come back



Yeah, Rhun frequently gives the impression of being a misbegotten waif, doesn't he?


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> actually i thought i was in the Misbegotten waif thread for some reason. Sorry, won't come back




You are always welcome, Scott! I was just giving you a hard time.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ignored


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Oh, well then. I can have another thread in which to hassle leif, as I have not done that in what? 24 or so hours. Long time that! Let me remedy that. .. .. .. ..




Well, my players don't really discuss anything related to my game here...so what the hell!



Scott DeWar said:


> Actually i was thinking that you tend to be the said waif! and Rhun, are you going to let him get away with that? Or are you going to do something to his character? I want to watch!!




Leif has learned a lot of the years in my game...he plays his character much more carefully now than he used to.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ignored


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Leif has learned a lot of the years in my game...he plays his character much more carefully now than he used to.



Yeah, that, and you giving up your vendetta against rogues helped, too! 


Scott DeWar said:


> I started with the first pages of this thread and watched leif put his foot in his mouth many times!



Yeah, this was one of the first games that I played when I was still learning 3.5 AND PBP at the same time several years ago.  And after like an 8-10 year hiatus from D&D altogether.  Trevor is just a rogue with a _slight_ dash of fighter thrown  in for spice, but I was convinced somehow that he was Superman's kid brother or something.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ignored


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Yeah, this was one of the first games that I played when I was still learning 3.5 AND PBP at the same time several years ago.  And after like an 8-10 year hiatus from D&D altogether.  Trevor is just a rogue with a _slight_ dash of fighter thrown  in for spice, but I was convinced somehow that he was Superman's kid brother or something.




But a couple of solid ogre knocks on the head later, and he learned his lesson.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ignored


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> only took a couple?



Trevor couldn't have stood another one, believe me!


----------



## Scott DeWar

ignored


----------



## Rhun

Sorry to my players for not getting the next round updated yet. I'm going to try to get that done tonight.


----------



## Rhun

I know I've been slacking guys. I keep leaving all my notes at home, and I've only been posting from work. I should have time tonight to get things back on track here, so bear with me.


----------



## Legildur

Is that brown bear or grizzly?


----------



## Scott DeWar

ignored


----------



## Rhun

Rhun said:


> I know I've been slacking guys. I keep leaving all my notes at home, and I've only been posting from work. I should have time tonight to get things back on track here, so bear with me.




And I suck, and still didn't get a chance to update last night! Err.




Legildur said:


> Is that brown bear or grizzly?




Polar.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Polar.



Ouch!  Those are _mean_ boogers!  Did you say that you felt like it had eaten you and then sh** you over a cliff?? 

Oh, no, wait, it's WOLVES that do that to people not bears.  Sorry.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Ouch!  Those are _mean_ boogers!  Did you say that you felt like it had eaten you and then sh** you over a cliff??
> 
> Oh, no, wait, it's WOLVES that do that to people not bears.  Sorry.




And Leif, if you translate my EN World "motto" - A fronte praecipitium a tergo lupi - it means a precipice in front, wolves behind. Basically between a rock and a hard place. So yes, maybe it actually is wolves.


----------



## Rhun

Also, I actually remembered to bring my notes to the office today, so if things remain slow I hope to get this round updated on my lunch break.


----------



## Thanee

Testing the weird dice roller. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Hmm... works just fine for me.

Both rolls were done completely seperate, not with the "Save and add another Roll" (or whatever) button.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Boddynock

Maybe I'd better do the same.

Just pressed "Roll" for one of my Favourite rolls - Ragnok's attack - and got nothing!

Then tried "Adding" Ragnok's attack, then "Adding" Ragnok's damage, then "Roll" under the left hand column. Got his damage only.

Then hit "Add" for attack, then "Roll" for attack ... still nothing.

Then typed out the attack roll again (defeats the purpose of having Favourites) and hit roll. Got a result that time.

Then "Add" attack, "Save and add another", "Add" damage, then "Roll" on left hand side ... and got the damage again.

I'm going to stop now ... because my level of frustration is currently such that I'm sure to break the grandma rule!


----------



## Thanee

Hmm... weird! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

ignored


----------



## Rhun

The dice roller always works fine for me, too.


----------



## Boddynock

I've had some sleep so I can face this again.

OK, so save and add works when I input the values each time ... but what's the point of Favourites if I have to do it that way?

The second damage roll below is the result of add attack favourite, save and add another, add damage favourite, roll (on the LH side).

I give up - it's just not important enough to waste energy on. Luckily the favourites column does display the dice combinations, so at least I don't have to look them up all the time!


----------



## Leif

Favorites?  You mean there's a way to save a selection of dice+adds? 

*The curious Gnome observes the ENWorld die-roller for a moment*

WOW!  That's just TOO COOL!  I never even noticed that before.  I've been looking up every roll I've ever made on the appropriate character sheet every single time!


----------



## Boddynock

Leif said:


> Favorites?  You mean there's a way to save a selection of dice+adds?
> 
> *The curious Gnome observes the ENWorld die-roller for a moment*
> 
> WOW!  That's just TOO COOL!  I never even noticed that before.  I've been looking up every roll I've ever made on the appropriate character sheet every single time!



Don't get too excited. My point is that they don't seem to work!


----------



## Leif

Boddynock said:


> Don't get too excited. My point is that they don't seem to work!



The Boddy giveth, and the Boddy taketh away.  Da** that Boddy!


----------



## Boddynock

Leif said:


> The Boddy giveth, and the Boddy taketh away.  Da** that Boddy!



Ah, now, I have to say, that's the first time I've been compared with Elle Macpherson!


----------



## Leif

Boddynock said:


> Ah, now, I have to say, that's the first time I've been compared with Elle Macpherson!



'T'was purely unintentional, I assure you.  At least you got some mileage and XP out of it!     What does any of that have to do with Elle MacPherson, though???  Never mind, I don't even want to know.


----------



## Boddynock

Leif said:


> 'T'was purely unintentional, I assure you.  At least you got some mileage and XP out of it!     What does any of that have to do with Elle MacPherson, though???  Never mind, I don't even want to know.



OK then, I won't tell you.


----------



## Rhun

Hey Boddy...you don't HAVE to use the dice-roller. If you don't post your rolls, I'll make them for you. And if you prefer invisible castle, you can simply use that and link the rolls.


----------



## Thanee

Leif said:


> 'T'was purely unintentional, I assure you.  At least you got some mileage and XP out of it!     What does any of that have to do with Elle MacPherson, though???  Never mind, I don't even want to know.




It has something to do with that extra 'd', I'm sure... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> It has something to do with that extra 'd', I'm sure...
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Interestingly, they only list her as a "c."


----------



## Scott DeWar

ignored


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> c's r dd's, they are still really nice!!




I wasn't complaining. Just pointing out a fact.


----------



## Thanee

Not exactly the same 'd' we are talking about here. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> Not exactly the same 'd' we are talking about here.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee





Perhaps not, but it somehow seemed relevant.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ignored


----------



## Legildur

Guys, it's ALWAYS relevent


----------



## Boddynock

Rhun said:


> Interestingly, they only list her as a "c."



 ???

Who are "they", and how did they get hold of her school records?


----------



## Leif

Guys!  Come on, isn't it obvious what the 'B,' 'C,' or 'D' in question is referring to?  

I mean, CLEARLY it's the width of her shoes!


----------



## Scott DeWar

ignored


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I thought it was her high school Grade average.



That's what Boddynock said in post #667. :  C'mon, DeWar, keep it original, wouldya??


----------



## Boddynock

Leif said:


> That's what Boddynock said in post #667. :  C'mon, DeWar, keep it original, wouldya??



That's right. Now, come on, you're not paying attention!


----------



## Leif

Boddynock said:


> That's right. Now, come on, you're not paying attention!



*Sigh*  It's so hard to find good quality lurkers these days!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> *Sigh*  It's so hard to find good quality lurkers these days!




Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*the lurking lurker lurks .. .. .. ..*

ignored


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> lerka lurka lurka lurka .. .. .. ..
> 
> I was only re affirming what the 'nock said. originality may not be needed all the time.
> 
> lerka lurka lurka lurka .. .. .. ..




Dewar, I think you have too much time on your hands.  I think you should DM a game for the rest of us. What say you?


----------



## Scott DeWar

ignored


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> I have a game started and concepts were written. Then an rg was requested and i started that, but then-crickets chirping- and dead before it got off the ground.




Um, why? Bad players?


----------



## Scott DeWar

ignored


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> NO! GREAT PLAYERS! !!
> Glasseye, Leif, Scotley, Renau1g (invited, but declined-way too busy) Shayuri, Mowgli (Invited but never heard back)




So why did it die, then? I'm confused. Two things usually kill PBP games: Player attrition, or DM bail-out.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ignored


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> I do not know.




LOL. Fair enough.


----------



## Leif

scott dewar said:


> i do not know.



he bailed like a sunuvagun!!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> he bailed like a sunuvagun!!




The truth comes out!


----------



## Scott DeWar

ignored


----------



## Scott DeWar

ignored


----------



## GlassEye

Scott DeWar said:


> reeely. I have been waiting for responses from you all. Last i read there was a request for a rogue's gallery. that was created March 16th.




The DM can't just toss a brief idea out and then sit back and wait for the players.  He has to be a driving force for the game.  If he's not, then the players will lose interest and stop posting.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ignored


----------



## GlassEye

Keep talking about the game, the characters, the setting, the starting scenario; anything to keep the players involved and interest up.  If the players aren't asking you questions, then ask them questions.

I don't want to clutter Rhun's thread with more chatter about a game that isn't his but if you want to discuss this somewhere else or in PM or whatever then we can.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ignored


----------



## Legildur

Thought I was reading the wrong thread there!


----------



## Leif

What game is this again? DM!  Is there a DM in the house!?


----------



## Scott DeWar

ignored


----------



## Rhun

GlassEye said:


> I don't want to clutter Rhun's thread with more chatter about a game that isn't his but if you want to discuss this somewhere else or in PM or whatever then we can.




I appreciate that GlassEye. This is a no-fighting thread!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> nope, just a short hijacking of a thread. caused mainly by the lurker of en world.




Seriously, we need to get you another hobby.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ignored


----------



## Rhun

scott dewar said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!




way.


----------



## Legildur

Don't forget, everyone, to include your +1 to attack/damage rolls due to the Prayer when that kicks in.

Rhun, you'll have to adjudicate timing of spell in this round and when it takes effect.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> Don't forget, everyone, to include your +1 to attack/damage rolls due to the Prayer when that kicks in.
> 
> Rhun, you'll have to adjudicate timing of spell in this round and when it takes effect.





Will do! And thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Leif

Trevor will gladly take an extra +1, which I neglected to include in his last attack, if it applies.  (At least I think so...)


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> Will do! And thanks for the reminder.



But for your critters, Rhun, its a penalty, not a bonus  and to saves and skill checks as well.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Trevor will gladly take an extra +1, which I neglected to include in his last attack, if it applies.  (At least I think so...)




Trevor had an attack? I thought he was busy trying to save himself from dying a burning, acidic death?



Legildur said:


> But for your critters, Rhun, its a penalty, not a bonus  and to saves and skill checks as well.




Indeed, indeed. You're going to need it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ignored


----------



## Legildur

So Scott, are you now a professional lurker? I noticed that there were 6 consecutive threads in the 'Talking the Talk' listing where you were the most recent poster.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> So Scott, are you now a professional lurker? I noticed that there were 6 consecutive threads in the 'Talking the Talk' listing where you were the most recent poster.




I'm thinking Scott just doesn't have much to do.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> I'm thinking Scott just doesn't have much to do.



I think you'll soon be in a 'posting war' with DeWar like the one that we had a couple of years back, which you handily won, might I add.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> I think you'll soon be in a 'posting war' with DeWar like the one that we had a couple of years back, which you handily won, might I add.




I hope not. Posting wars are so much work. It is a constant battle between my desire to be lazy, and the fact that I hate to lose.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> I hope not. Posting wars are so much work. It is a constant battle between my desire to be lazy, and the fact that I hate to lose.



If you're lucky enough to live as long as I have, you'll no doubt mellow and cease to care about such things.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ignored


----------



## Leif

Also ignored.


----------



## Boddynock

Who?


----------



## Leif

What?  I have no idea what you mean!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> If you're lucky enough to live as long as I have, you'll no doubt mellow and cease to care about such things.




I generally post when I have downtime at work. I try to update my games when I have downtime at home. So really, my posting these days just comes down to when I have the time.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Sorry for the lack of appearances lately -- I fell down the stairs (only three steps, but solid bare oak treads) and have been laid up for a while now.  Quite the swelling and an amazingly large hematoma on the base of my spine.  I'm trying to get back into the swing now, that I'm a bit more mobile.


----------



## Leif

Ouch!  Bummer, S@s.  Sorry to hear that.  Maybe that will make you stop dancing on those banana peels.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Sorry for the lack of appearances lately -- I fell down the stairs (only three steps, but solid bare oak treads) and have been laid up for a while now.  Quite the swelling and an amazingly large hematoma on the base of my spine.  I'm trying to get back into the swing now, that I'm a bit more mobile.




No worries S@s. Get better my friend!


----------



## s@squ@tch

When I went to see the dr the next morning, he looked at me and wrote me a prescription for 50 vicodin w/ a refill.  

Of course, just when i was getting better and having less pain, my stupid [MENTION=40136]SS[/MENTION] gets on a ladder to change a light bulb and I fell off of it.  Mind you, I am not clumsy by any means, but the fact that I fell twice in a two week period makes my mind explode, as I have been on a high ladder cutting down limbs from trees, and cutting down whole trees for the past two months without issue...


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> When I went to see the dr the next morning, he looked at me and wrote me a prescription for 50 vicodin w/ a refill.




And you drove right to the nearby high school to turn a profit?



s@squ@tch said:


> Of course, just when i was getting better and having less pain, my stupid [MENTION=40136]SS[/MENTION] gets on a ladder to change a light bulb and I fell off of it.  Mind you, I am not clumsy by any means, but the fact that I fell twice in a two week period makes my mind explode, as I have been on a high ladder cutting down limbs from trees, and cutting down whole trees for the past two months without issue...




You might want to have your doctor check and make sure you don't have anything that might cause balance issues. If I fell twice in two weeks, I'd be a little worried.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I was wondering what the street value was....

And no, my balance isn't an issue, just my common sense - ladder was on loose, uneven ground...


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> I was wondering what the street value was....




$60+ a pill, from what I've heard.



s@squ@tch said:


> And no, my balance isn't an issue, just my common sense - ladder was on loose, uneven ground...




Oh, well then...serves you right! Safety First!


----------



## Legildur

I changed Kurt's action for Rd 6 to a Ready action.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> I changed Kurt's action for Rd 6 to a Ready action.




That works. It looks like Kurt and Dara are vying for the slaying of the bugbears.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun, Kurt has a spell callled _Resurgence_ prepared. I don't recall the exact details of it (books at home), but if I recall it grants an individual an additional saving throw to throw off an ongoing effect, or something like that.

Would that work for Verdis to remove the blindness? If so, Kurt will change his Rd7 actions to move to Verdis and cast Resurgence on him.

I think the spell comes from the first cleric splat book. Can anyone else look it up?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Its from the spell compendium.  



> The subject of a resurgence spell can
> make a second attempt to save against
> an ongoing spell, spell-like ability, or
> supernatural ability, such as dominate
> person. If the subject of resurgence is
> affected  by more  than  one  ongoing
> magical effect, the subject chooses one
> of them to retry the save against. If the
> subject succeeds on the saving throw
> on the second attempt, the effect ends
> immediately. Resurgence never restores
> hit points or ability score damage, but
> it does eliminate any conditions such
> as shaken, fatigued, or nauseated that
> were caused by a spell, spell-like ability,
> or supernatural ability.
> If a spell, spell-like ability, or super-
> natural ability doesn’t allow a save (such
> as power word stun), then resurgence
> won’t help the subject recover.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Its from the spell compendium.




I do not have the Spell Compendium, so the spell wouldn't necessarily be approved. Is it in one of the other books as well? I need the rest of the info on it to figure it out.


----------



## Rhun

Alright, so the spell is in Complete Divine. So yes, since I haven't updated round 7 yet, Kurt can change his action to do this in round 7.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> Alright, so the spell is in Complete Divine. So yes, since I haven't updated round 7 yet, Kurt can change his action to do this in round 7.



Done. Thanks all.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> Done. Thanks all.




:thumbsup:


----------



## Rhun

Also, just in case anyone wants to complain of the difficulty of this fight...you guys didn't have to open EVERY door in the area.


----------



## Legildur

It's not too difficult yet - if only Trevor would stop finding trouble! The rest is perfectly manageable.

Besides, we got them right where they want us.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> It's not too difficult yet - if only Trevor would stop finding trouble! The rest is perfectly manageable.




He is (at least partially) a rogue. That's what they do!


----------



## Scotley

I appreciate the efforts on Verdis' behalf, unfortunately, his Fort save is pretty weak and attempt two was nearly as bad as the first.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> I appreciate the efforts on Verdis' behalf, unfortunately, his Fort save is pretty weak and attempt two was nearly as bad as the first.




Well considering how rarely Verdis ever finds himself in trouble, being blinded once in a while isn't too horrible.


----------



## Scotley

Rhun said:


> Well considering how rarely Verdis ever finds himself in trouble, being blinded once in a while isn't too horrible.




True, there are advantages to being the rear guard. Once or twice he did something foolish and put himself in harms way and once or twice there was actually something at the rear of the party he had to guard against like now, but other than that he's be remarkably good and avoiding trouble.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> True, there are advantages to being the rear guard. Once or twice he did something foolish and put himself in harms way and once or twice there was actually something at the rear of the party he had to guard against like now, but other than that he's be remarkably good and avoiding trouble.




Yeah, I'm thinking the Stirges were actually the worst!


----------



## Legildur

HD roll for 2ED Ranger in P&P game... (unrelated to this game!)


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> HD roll for 2ED Ranger in P&P game... (unrelated to this game!)




5? Below Average!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*this is not a spam!*

Sorry, but, I am trying to get the attention of Leif- Your E-presence is requested by JTA in the four lands forums. Thank you for allowing this incursion.

Scott DeWar


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Sorry, but, I am trying to get the attention of Leif- Your E-presence is requested by JTA in the four lands forums. Thank you for allowing this incursion.
> 
> Scott DeWar




So you're posting in every game that Leif is in?  Why don't you just email him?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> So you're posting in every game that Leif is in?  Why don't you just email him?




not as much fun as being a pain in the neck-like a vampire of sorts.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> not as much fun as being a pain in the neck-like a vampire of sorts.




Indeed. Well, I'm sure he will turn up soon.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> So you're posting in every game that Leif is in?  Why don't you just email him?



I agree 100%!  I've been having to deal with DeWar in EVERY thread that I'm in!  Criminy, I thought it was bad enough to have to deal with him in the ones where we both play or one of us plays and the other DMs.  I don't even know how he managed to find out every thread that I post to, and I really don't want to know.  Notice that I have not *mentioned* him in this post.  And hey, Rhun, why aren't you playing in JA's The Dark Is Rising game??  I expected you to be first in line to join.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> And hey, Rhun, why aren't you playing in JA's The Dark Is Rising game??  I expected you to be first in line to join.




Well the main reason is that with the new game I'm starting I wasn't sure I'd have time for one of JA's time-intrusive games. 

The second reason is (and I love JA, and his DMing style) but I've kinda been let down by the fact that every game I've been in of his has ended prematurely. There have been at least five games of his that I've gone through character creation for, and not a single one of those is still going. One never officially started, two of them ended shortly after start, one ended just when things were really getting interesting, and one ended after several years and much time invested.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Well the main reason is that with the new game I'm starting I wasn't sure I'd have time for one of JA's time-intrusive games.
> 
> The second reason is (and I love JA, and his DMing style) but I've kinda been let down by the fact that every game I've been in of his has ended prematurely. There have been at least five games of his that I've gone through character creation for, and not a single one of those is still going. One never officially started, two of them ended shortly after start, one ended just when things were really getting interesting, and one ended after several years and much time invested.



Ahhh.  Understood.


----------



## Legildur

Hey Leif, you might enjoy this, I just spent 5 days away doing our Military Self Defence course (non-lethal close quarter fighting). I had to mix it with regular army guys up to 20 years younger and sometimes up to 45 pounds heavier - I'm still sore some 6 days later, but hell, it was worth it!!! The soreness is no surprise for a middle-aged guy who is a 5-day-a-week keyboard operator.

But I must have done something right as they've invited me back to do the instructors course. I certainly surprised some of the younger guys and a couple of instructors.

My main complaint? The Officers' Mess only had instant coffee..... not even percolated. Very disappointing.


----------



## Leif

Legildur said:


> Hey Leif, you might enjoy this, I just spent 5 days away doing our Military Self Defence course (non-lethal close quarter fighting). I had to mix it with regular army guys up to 20 years younger and sometimes up to 45 pounds heavier - I'm still sore some 6 days later, but hell, it was worth it!!! The soreness is no surprise for a middle-aged guy who is a 5-day-a-week keyboard operator.
> 
> But I must have done something right as they've invited me back to do the instructors course. I certainly surprised some of the younger guys and a couple of instructors.
> 
> My main complaint? The *Officers' Mess* only had instant coffee..... not even percolated. Very disappointing.



Very Impressive, Sir!  Kudos on the thrashings you dealt!

See, my experience with hand-to-hand training in the army was very different:  The one day of basic training upon which we received basic instruction with that instrument of mayhem called the "pugil stick" I was ordered to report for KP.  Seems like there were a lot of us skinny fellows slinging hash that day...

And it was always my understanding that the * ** Officer's Mess  *** was a 5-Star catered affair and that only NCOs and grunts were fed reconstituted hog bile for breakfast!


----------



## Legildur

Leif said:


> And it was always my understanding that the * ** Officer's Mess  *** was a 5-Star catered affair and that only NCOs and grunts were fed reconstituted hog bile for breakfast!



Oh the rest of the facilities were at least 4-star, with servile waiters and everything. But the coffee, people! How hard is it to buy a decent coffee machine for general use?


----------



## Leif

Legildur said:


> Oh the rest of the facilities were at least 4-star, with servile waiters and everything. But the coffee, people! How hard is it to buy a decent coffee machine for general use?



I feel certain that somewhere there was a Mess Sergeant sipping his gourmet coffee while laughing down his sleeve at his officers.  Perhaps you should take it upon yourself to rise early and brew some suitable Officers' Coffee?? 

Seriously, though, why don't you ease over into the NCOs mess for your coffee sometime?  Call it, 'just checking up on the quality of the mess services the men are getting' or something if you have to do so.  But if I know Sergeants, and I should because I was one, there is nothing lacking from the coffee that they are drinking.  Most every Sergeant I encountered during my service knew instinctively and innately where the nearest coffee pot was, and how long had passed since a fresh pot was brewed there.  And what, praytell, is this 'decent coffee machine' of which you speak?  Why we sergeants could brew our coffee in the field with nothing but an MRE, a canteen cup, and some tinder for fuel!  Ok, that's not _quite_ true -- my service was before the MREs came with a packet of Greek Fire handily included in the envelope next to the toilet paper, so we had to be near a campfire as well.


----------



## Scott DeWar

mre's and ranger browniers: yummies!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> mre's and ranger browniers: yummies!



WHATever, dude!  Hey, Rhun, the lurkers are back - time to call the exterminator again!


----------



## Scott DeWar

aaaaaiiiiieeeeeee!*lurks away*


----------



## Rhun

scott dewar said:


> aaaaaiiiiieeeeeee!*lurks away*




squish!


----------



## Scotley

Rhun said:


> squish!




Somebody give Rhun some XP for this!


----------



## Leif

Ooops, xp comment for Rhun below is supposed to say "man" not "may".  I'm so embarrassed.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Ooops, xp comment for Rhun below is supposed to say "man" not "may".  I'm so embarrassed.




I'm glad you clarified, because I could not figure out how or why I was your "May."


----------



## s@squ@tch

Rhun said:


> I'm glad you clarified, because I could not figure out how or why I was your "May."




Colloquial Swan-may reference?  I think he called you a girl.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Colloquial Swan-may reference?  I think he called you a girl.




Hmmm...now Leif is in trouble.


----------



## Leif

Nope, didn't call you a girl.  Wouldn't do that. S@s is just trying to start a party conflict!  BAD DM, BAD DM!!!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Nope, didn't call you a girl.  Wouldn't do that. S@s is just trying to start a party conflict!  BAD DM, BAD DM!!!




Why is the DM bad if it is S@s causing the issues?


----------



## Scotley

Being a DM is a lot like being a husband in that respect. Everything is your fault. 

FYI, I'm taking a little trip to the beach and will be posting minimally until Friday evening.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Why is the DM bad if it is S@s causing the issues?





Scotley said:


> Being a DM is a lot like being a husband in that respect. Everything is your fault.
> 
> FYI, I'm taking a little trip to the beach and will be posting minimally until Friday evening.



Scotley does have quite a good point, but I confess to having a flashback to s@s's Against the Giants game when I made that post.  I was calling HIM bad, not you Rhun, honest!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Scotley does have quite a good point, but I confess to having a flashback to s@s's Against the Giants game when I made that post.  I was calling HIM bad, not you Rhun, honest!




I can be bad sometimes.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Wait a minute here!  Who is bad?  I think it is the swan-may afficianado.


----------



## Leif

s@squ@tch said:


> Wait a minute here!  Who is bad?  I think it is the swan-may afficianado.



Uhhh!  Hi, S@s!  Where'd you come from?  What I MEANT to say was, ah, uh, uh, ishhh, garblefromlichwastrod....


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> garblefromlichwastrod....




Sounds dirty.


----------



## Leif

Not EVEN going THERE!


----------



## s@squ@tch

I distinctly see "rod".  

That's dirty.


----------



## Leif

s@squ@tch said:


> I distinctly see "rod".
> 
> That's dirty.



You also distinctly see "blefro"  EEEEWWWWWW!!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> You also distinctly see "blefro"  EEEEWWWWWW!!




Ewww, indeed.


----------



## Rhun

Guys, I believe I am ready to start getting some of my games going again. If there is still interest after so long. Of the players in this game, who all is left? Who all is interested?

I've got two options I'm thinking of doing here for restarting, based upon the opinions of my players.

1) We continue where we left off. You continue exploring the Temple of Elemental Evil, and struggling against to defeat its forces.

2) I advance the timeline of the game. We play through some of the final battles of the Temple of Elemental Evil, and then move on into Scourge of the Slave Lords. This would be my preferred option. I think my main thing is that I've sort of lost interest in the dungeon crawl game, and I think there is much more opportunity for roleplaying in SotSL. But at the same time, I don't want to undermine all of your accomplishments in this adventure, either. 

So let me know what you think?


----------



## Scotley

I'm here and still interested. I think there is still some fun to be had with Verdis. 

I'm up for wrapping this one up in short order and moving on to something different if you wish.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> I'm here and still interested. I think there is still some fun to be had with Verdis.




Sweet.


----------



## Thanee

I'm here as well, of course! 

If it is what you prefer, then let's do that. Wrapping up sounds fine to me. And if you are not fully behind it, continuing such a large-scale game is not the best idea, anyways.

So, yeah, count me in! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Trevor's certainly game for whupping some slavers!  Grrrr!


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> So, yeah, count me in!




Great!



Leif said:


> Trevor's certainly game for whupping some slaves!  Grrrr!




As opposed to whupping some slavers?


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> As opposed to whupping some slavers?



Sorry, meant SlaveRs!


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Trevor's certainly game for whupping some slavers!  Grrrr!




What it has been a long long time since i had any experience with the A series adventures my recollection is that the Slavers do most of the whuppin'. Maybe we can change that.


----------



## Leif

I have exactly ZERO expeience with the A series, except that I think I recently bought a few of them on ebay.  Haven't read them at all and will avoid doing so now that I'll be a player in them.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> I have exactly ZERO expeience with the A series, except that I think I recently bought a few of them on ebay.  Haven't read them at all and will avoid doing so now that I'll be a player in them.




They really are good adventures, though they will have to be modified for PBP some. While they offer more opportunities for roleplaying, there are many portions that are still effectively large dungeon crawls. I plan on streamlining them so that they play out better in a PBP environment.


----------



## Rhun

Also, those of you that are playing...please update your characters to LEVEL 6.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Also, those of you that are playing...please update your characters to LEVEL 6.



New magic items?  Artifacts?


----------



## Scotley

Rhun said:


> Also, those of you that are playing...please update your characters to LEVEL 6.






Leif said:


> New magic items?  Artifacts?




Okay, Verdis is updated with the exception of Hit points. How do with figure those in this game? 

I'd be up for new toys as well. 

Verdis gained sickening blast (spending a feat for an extra Invocation) so his targets now have to save or become sickened and Eldritch Chain so he can attack a secondary target for half damage. As well as the usual bumps to saves bab etc and some improved skills. All in all he picked up a good bit of power this level.


----------



## Leif

With your fixed hp / level system, fighters gained 8 per level above first, right?  Trevor is updated and I assumed 8hp+con for his new fighter level (3rd).  And since he's L6, he got a new feat and chose Weapon Focus Warhammer!


----------



## Rhun

Max hit points at first level, average rounded up for each level thereafter.

d4 = 3/level
d6 = 4/level
d8 = 5/level
d10 = 6/level
d12 = 7/level

As far as items, why don't you each give me a list of three or four magic items that you are interested in...each item under 7500gp value. And I will make a decision on what your PC gets. Sound fair?


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> Verdis gained sickening blast (spending a feat for an extra Invocation) so his targets now have to save or become sickened and Eldritch Chain so he can attack a secondary target for half damage.




Does sickening blast apply to the secondary target as well? (I could look it up...but you know, lazy.)


----------



## Leif

Trevor Champlaign

[sblock=wish list]
+2 warhammer, +2 heavy shield, +1 ring of protection, ring of sustenance
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Ring of Freedom of Movement? I think that is oh...like 40,000gp.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Ring of Freedom of Movement? I think that is oh...like 40,000gp.



 ok, who knew?  I now have  made a substitution on my wish list below.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> ok, who knew?  I now have  made a substitution on my wish list below.




Just figured you were trying to pull a fast one.


----------



## Leif

I wouldn't try to pull a fast one like that on someone who knows the 3.5E books better than I do.  (Which is _most people._  )


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> I wouldn't try to pull a fast one like that on someone who knows the 3.5E books better than I do.  (Which is _most people._  )




That's what happens when you jump to 4E so readily.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> That's what happens when you jump to 4E so readily.



Yeah, and to make matters even worse, now I'm going to be running 2 games of 1E AD&D, 1 of Pfndr, 1 of 4E, and co-DMing 1 of 3.5E, all at the same time!  I think I am entitled to be experiencing just a bit of Edition-Lag!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Yeah, and to make matters even worse, now I'm going to be running 2 games of 1E AD&D, 1 of Pfndr, 1 of 4E, and co-DMing 1 of 3.5E, all at the same time!  I think I am entitled to be experiencing just a bit of Edition-Lag!




Your brain is headed for meltdown.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Your brain is headed for meltdown.



Well, _THAT_ doesn't sound too good!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Well, _THAT_ doesn't sound too good!




Now if we can just get some d20 Modern/Future added to your list, you'll really be in for a ride.


----------



## Scotley

Rhun said:


> Does sickening blast apply to the secondary target as well? (I could look it up...but you know, lazy.)




It appears so to me after re-reading the Warlock entries in Complete Arcane. It clearly states that I can apply one Eldritch Essence (sickening blast) and one blast shape (eldritch chain) to my Eldritch Blast attacks. Reading Eldritch Chain it notes that any effects that enhance damage are also halved suggesting that anything applied to the first applies to the second. I guess if it proves too powerful you could make a case for halving the sickened condition from -2 to -1. 

[sblock=ELDRITCH CHAIN]
Lesser; 4th; Blast Shape
This blast shape invocation allows you to improve your eldritch blast by turning it into an arc of energy that “jumps” from the fi rst target to others.
An eldritch chain can jump to one or more secondary targets within 30 feet
of the fi rst target, allowing you to make additional ranged touch attacks and
deal damage to the secondary targets if you hit.

You can “jump” the chain to one secondary target per fi ve caster levels,
so you can strike two additional targets at 10th level, three additional targets at 15th level, and four additional targets at 20th level. Each new target must be within 30 feet of the previous one, and you can’t target the same creature more than once with the eldritch chain. If you miss any target in the chain, the eldritch chain attack ends there.

Each target struck after the first takes half the damage dealt to the first target. This reduction in damage to secondary targets applies to any effect
that increases the damage of your eldritch blast (such as vitriolic blast). You
must make a separate spell penetration check for each target, if applicable.[/sblock]

I'm off to update HP now and I'll consider some new toy requests as well.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> It appears so to me after re-reading the Warlock entries in Complete Arcane. It clearly states that I can apply one Eldritch Essence (sickening blast) and one blast shape (eldritch chain) to my Eldritch Blast attacks. Reading Eldritch Chain it notes that any effects that enhance damage are also halved suggesting that anything applied to the first applies to the second. I guess if it proves too powerful you could make a case for halving the sickened condition from -2 to -1.




Sounds good.


----------



## Thanee

Will get that done tonight, I think. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

The Chasuble of Fell Power is of course the ultimate item for any Warlock, but it comes in at 500 gp over the limit. Any chance the longest serving character in the game can get an extension of the limit? He could pay the extra 500... 

Chasuble of Fell Power: This long, embroidered strip of
scarlet cloth is covered with arcane sigils and mystic designs.
Worn over the neck (occupying space on the body as an
amulet), a chasuble of fell power adds 1d6 points of damage
(lesser) or 2d6 points of damage (greater) to any eldritch blast
the wearer invokes, or to any spell the wearer casts that deals
hit point damage and has the chaotic descriptor.
Moderate evocation; CL 6th (lesser) or 9th (greater); Craft
Wondrous Item, creator must be able to invoke an eldritch
blast or cast chaos hammer; Price 8,000 gp (lesser), 18,000 gp
(greater).

+2 gloves of dexterity 4000
+2 chain shirt 4250
+2 Cloak of Resistance 4000


----------



## Legildur

Wouldn't have seen this for a while if Rhun hadn't bumped the IC thread!

But yep, Kurt still willing to provide 'the treatment'.

And concur that Slavers would make more than suitable patients. (I also concur that the DM needs to be just as motivated as the players, if not more so!).

I'll try and get onto levelling up and wish list tonight (my time).


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

"You know," says Trevor as he lays aside his warhammer and begins to polish up his trusty old longsword, "I'm glad that I never had a chance to sell or get rid of ol' Bessie here, because now that I think about it, even with the enchantment on my warhammer, SkullCracker, I still have more chance of connecting with her.  I still favor SkullCracker at times, but in the ordinary course of bloodletting, we'll be better served if I use a blade instead of a glorified club.  Yes, I"ve missed Bessie!"

OOC:  Thanks to his m/w sword and weapon focus feat he has an attack edge of +1 with the longsword as opposed to the warhammer.  And next level he'll be able to take the feat of Weapon Specialization (Longsword), as well as gaining iterative attacks thanks to BAB.


----------



## Thanee

Rhun said:


> As far as items, why don't you each give me a list of three or four magic items that you are interested in...each item under 7500gp value.




_Scout's Headband; Charisma +2_ [DMG/MIC; 7,400 gp]
_Amulet of Tears; Constitution +2_ [MIC; 6,300 gp]
_Slippers of Spider Climbing_ [DMG; 4,800 gp]


I also see that there is a bunch of treasure still undistributed.

From those, Dara could probably use:

- _Wand of false life_ (19 charges)
- Arcane scroll 1: _dimension door, dominate person, fly_
- Arcane scroll 2: _phantom steed, charm monster, passwall_

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> The Chasuble of Fell Power is of course the ultimate item for any Warlock, but it comes in at 500 gp over the limit. Any chance the longest serving character in the game can get an extension of the limit? He could pay the extra 500...
> 
> Chasuble of Fell Power: This long, embroidered strip of
> scarlet cloth is covered with arcane sigils and mystic designs.
> Worn over the neck (occupying space on the body as an
> amulet), a chasuble of fell power adds 1d6 points of damage
> (lesser) or 2d6 points of damage (greater) to any eldritch blast
> the wearer invokes, or to any spell the wearer casts that deals
> hit point damage and has the chaotic descriptor.
> Moderate evocation; CL 6th (lesser) or 9th (greater); Craft
> Wondrous Item, creator must be able to invoke an eldritch
> blast or cast chaos hammer; Price 8,000 gp (lesser), 18,000 gp
> (greater).




Let me think on that. 



Legildur said:


> Wouldn't have seen this for a while if Rhun hadn't bumped the IC thread!




Good to hear!



Leif said:


> OOC:  Thanks to his m/w sword and weapon focus feat he has an attack edge of +1 with the longsword as opposed to the warhammer.  And next level he'll be able to take the feat of Weapon Specialization (Longsword), as well as gaining iterative attacks thanks to BAB.




Time to send in some blade-resistant baddies!



Thanee said:


> I also see that there is a bunch of treasure still undistributed.




Yeah, there always seems to be extra loot laying about that nobody seems to want.


----------



## Legildur

Sorry, didn't progress as far with character last night as I anticipated. Got the basics done (BAB, saves, hit points, skills), but still need to select a feat (when I find my 3.5E books!) and come up with my wish list of items.

Unfortunately I won't have time to finalise the character today (working 2nd job tonight), so looking at another probably 36 hours until I'm good to go. Sorry all.


----------



## Rhun

No worries. No rush, guys. Take your time as needed, and we will start when everyone is ready.


----------



## Rhun

So, we've got confirmation from four:

Dara (Thanee)
Verdis Amnell (Scotley)
Kurt the Purger (Legildur)
Trevor Champlaign (Leif)

Pending the other two:

Ragnok Drakeforge ([MENTION=21506]Boddynock[/MENTION])
Coraine Vagrius ([MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION])

Boddynock & stonegod, if you guys are still interested, let me know. 

If not, I'll NPC these two characters through the rest of this adventure, and then we can recruit when we continue on from the Temple.


----------



## stonegod

Wow, would have never found this if not for the mention's thing (which I need to check more often).

My brainspace isn't really in 3.5 much more. Corraine is just cursed.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> Wow, would have never found this if not for the mention's thing (which I need to check more often).
> 
> My brainspace isn't really in 3.5 much more. Corraine is just cursed.





No worries, stonegod.


----------



## Legildur

LOL! Yeah, I know what you mean about the 'brainspace', but I'm reacquainting myself slowly.

Right, for Kurt, I was looking at the following choices:

Feat: Divine Spell Power (from Complete Divine - summarised as spend a Turn Undead attempt as a free action and the use the check result from the Turn Undead table to affect the caster level of your next divine spell. Eg a result of 16 means next spell is caster level +2).

Items (in preference order):

Circlet of Persuasion 4500gp
Cloak of Charisma +2 4000gp
Restorative Ointment 4000gp (really a party resource that we should probably buy anyway when we get the chance, but I like it)
upgrade Ring of Protection from +1 to +2 6000gp
upgrade (mithral) shield from +1 to +2 3000gp

there's a few more that I could put down... but that'll do


----------



## Legildur

[MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION]: I hope that doesn't mean you won't be joining us!


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> [MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION]: I hope that doesn't mean you won't be joining us!




I don't think stonegod is into this one. Plus, it wasn't his original PC, so I think it is easier for him to give him up.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> OOC:  Thanks to his m/w sword and weapon focus feat he has an attack edge of +1 with the longsword as opposed to the warhammer.  And next level he'll be able to take the feat of Weapon Specialization (Longsword), as well as gaining iterative attacks thanks to BAB.




[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION], if you prefer the warhammer, I am completely alright with you swapping Weapon Focus (Longsword) for Weapon Focus (Warhammer).  Just let me know which way you prefer.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION], if you prefer the warhammer, I am completely alright with you swapping Weapon Focus (Longsword) for Weapon Focus (Warhammer).  Just let me know which way you prefer.



What I'd really prefer is trading the +1 warhammer for a +x sword! [+2, maybe?  ]


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> What I'd really prefer is trading the +1 warhammer for a +x sword! [+2, maybe?  ]




Fair enough, Leif. You want to be a sword wielder, we'll see what we can do. Hmm...cursed backbiter...damn, that's a spear.


----------



## Legildur

Okay, I've updated Kurt for 6th level with adjustments to:

HPS, BAB, saves, feats, skills, spells (additional), and turn undead (where I found I'd been neglecting to factor in the +1 bonus to the turn check from having 5 ranks of Knowledge (religion); not that it had come into play so far).

Just waiting on the timing of any additional magic items  and then to start play!!


----------



## Rhun

Alright, see below for added magical items. These may not be the best choices, but I'm trying to keep you guys from being too overpowered. For now. 


[sblock=For Verdis]I thought about the Chasuble, but I think I want to see how strong Verdis plays as is with Sickening Blast and Eldritch Chain before I bump up his blasting again. 

So, instead, Vedis gets:

Mithil Chain Shirt +2 (replaces Mithril Chain Shirt +1)
Cloak of Resistance +2
[/sblock]


[sblock=For Dara]Amulet of Tears; Constitution +2 [MIC; 6,300 gp]

Also, I crossed these items of the loot list, so please make sure you add them to Dara's inventory:

- Wand of false life (19 charges)
- Arcane scroll 1: dimension door, dominate person, fly
- Arcane scroll 2: phantom steed, charm monster, passwall[/sblock]


[sblock=For Legildur]Circlet of Persuasion
Restorative Ointments[/sblock]


[sblock=For Leif]Longsword +2 (replaces M/W Longsword)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

I've got Ragnok updated to 6th level. I'll work on Coraine next.


----------



## Legildur

I'll take it!!


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

[sblock=DM Rhun]
Since you said that Trev's shiny new sword replaces his m/w longsword, does that mean that he retains Mr. Crusher, his magic warhammer?  I expected you to rule that any new sword he received replaced the magic warhammer, but since you specifically said otherwise, I thought I'd ask and see what was up, exactly?  I'm not trying to be greedy here, but I already feel somewhat greedy just for getting the +2 longsword.  If you grant Trevor the magic warhammer, he will probably sell it at the first opportunity and use the proceeds to help buy more healing items for the party.  After retaining a "reasonable" portion for himself.  (By rogue standards.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> [sblock=DM Rhun]
> Since you said that Trev's shiny new sword replaces his m/w longsword, does that mean that he retains Mr. Crusher, his magic warhammer?  I expected you to rule that any new sword he received replaced the magic warhammer, but since you specifically said otherwise, I thought I'd ask and see what was up, exactly?  I'm not trying to be greedy here, but I already feel somewhat greedy just for getting the +2 longsword.  If you grant Trevor the magic warhammer, he will probably sell it at the first opportunity and use the proceeds to help buy more healing items for the party.  After retaining a "reasonable" portion for himself.  (By rogue standards.)
> [/sblock]





[sblock=For Leif]Trevor still has Mr. Crusher as well as his new, shiny Longsword +2 (Mr. Slashy?).[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Alright, Coraine is also updated. Now I just need to get a couple minor things done, and we'll be ready for a restart.


----------



## Rhun

And, GAME ON!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> [sblock=For Leif]Trevor still has Mr. Crusher as well as his new, shiny Longsword +2 (Mr. Slashy?).[/sblock]



[sblock=Rhun]
 Trevor _likes_ the name Mr. Slashy!
[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur

Posted!


----------



## Leif

Legildur said:


> Posted!



Yay!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Say Rhun, since you just killed our OMEGA game because Zirat did not find the right companions , maybe I can join this game instead and take ownership on Boddy’s or Stone’s character ?


----------



## Thanee

That would be cool! 

Oh, and Dara is updated. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Say Rhun, since you just killed our OMEGA game because Zirat did not find the right companions , maybe I can join this game instead and take ownership on Boddy’s or Stone’s character ?




You are more than welcome to do that, Strahd. Or even replace one of them with your own PC. Since the game is just getting started again, we could work that in. Hell, you could even use Zirat to replace Coraine if you wanted, since the character type is similar.


----------



## Scotley

Thank you sir. I shall update and post promptly. 

Welcome Strahd!

Oh, and where is the list of our previously collected goodies?


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> Thank you sir. I shall update and post promptly.
> 
> Welcome Strahd!
> 
> Oh, and where is the list of our previously collected goodies?





You can find that in the Rogue's Gallery. But I'll post it here as well for ease of viewing:

*Party Loot as of 03/04/2011*

PP: 176
GP: 1479
SP: 1455
CP: 2612

- Vial of acid
- Flask of alchemist fire
- 4 vials of labeled poisons (arsenic, oil of taggit, large scorpion venom, and greenblood oil)
- 30 miscellaneous gems (mostly bloodstones, all of approximately 50 gold value each)
- Disguise kit
- _Cloak of Resistance +1_
- Pair of electrum & silver candle holders (250gp value for both)
- _Potion (Reduce Person)_
- _Potion (Cure Light Wounds)_ [Ragnok]
- _Potion (Owl's Wisdom)_ [Kurt]

- Jade cup (35gp)
- 9 gemstones: 3 agates (8gp each), an amber (80gp), amethyst (110gp), jasper (30gp), pink pearl (60gp), topaz (300gp) and zircon (40gp)
- _Potion (Shield of faith +2)_
- _Potion (Mage armor)_
- _Potion (Cat's grace)_
- _Wand of false life_ (19 charges) - Taken by Dara

- _Crystal ball_
- _Hat of Anonymity_ (MIC)
- Arcane scroll 1: _dimension door, dominate person, fly_ - Taken by Dara
- Arcane scroll 2: _phantom steed, charm monster, passwall_ - Taken by Dara


- 3 carnelians (40gp value each)
- 15 miscellaneous agates (10gp value each)
- 3 bloodstones (60gp value each)
- 4 citrines (50gp value each)
- 2 iolites (70gp valueeach)
- 1 tourmaline (120gp value)
- Electrum armband (30gp value)
- Silver belt buckle (15gp value)
- Gold ring set w/bloodstone (65gp value)
- _Javelin of Lightning_
- Silver skull cloak clasp (value 35gp)
- _Potion (Darkvision)_
- _Potion (Cure Serious Wounds)_ [Ragnok]
- _Potion (Bull's Strength)_
- _Potion (Blur)_
- _Ring of protection +2_

[sblock=Otto's Chilled Wine Bag - Ragnok]This bag holds up to 4 bottles of wine, and keeps them continuously chilled. This is a Prestidigitation effect, but it can only be used to chill wine bottles. The bag can be used to store other objects, but they are not chilled or otherwise affected. Market Value: 500gp. (Currently holds St. Jarna's Red, Elven Plum Wine, and 2 unknown wines taken from Bugbears; Blue Mountain Reserve & Lortmil Farms White were drank.)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

Verdis will wear the ring of protection and carry the potion of cat's grace and blur if there are no objections?

Somebody should really lay claim to the cloak of resistance and the javelin of lightening. I someone else really wants the ring Verdis would carry the potion of shield of faith. There are several other good potions someone should claim.


----------



## Leif

Trev concurs with Verdis's choices, and he also speaks up (softly) for the Hat of Anonymity, if he may be so bold?  [I think that item was found before Trevor joined the party, but I doubt if anyone else wants it as badly as a Rogue does?]


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Trev concurs with Verdis's choices, and he also speaks up (softly) for the Hat of Anonymity, if he may be so bold?  [I think that item was found before Trevor joined the party, but I doubt if anyone else wants it as badly as a Rogue does?]




Trev was with the group when the hat was found. It was in the wizards lair, near where you found the orb of golden death.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Trev concurs with Verdis's choices, and he also speaks up (softly) for the Hat of Anonymity, if he may be so bold?  [I think that item was found before Trevor joined the party, but I doubt if anyone else wants it as badly as a Rogue does?]




Wear it!


----------



## Leif

I added it to Trev's sheet!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

It is very tempting to bring Zirat from the OMEGA game to the ALPHA game and that is my preferred choice.
Zirat the gladiator - The champion of Chendl Arenas and Paladin of Kord. I will replace that Coraine dude. Just tell me where is everyone and how you want to do it ?


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> It is very tempting to bring Zirat from the OMEGA game to the ALPHA game and that is my preferred choice.
> Zirat the gladiator - The champion of Chendl Arenas and Paladin of Kord. I will replace that Coraine dude. Just tell me where is everyone and how you want to do it ?




Alright, I removed the post I had made for Coraine, and updated the restart post with:

"In this fight you are joined by a new companion, a paladin of Kord and former champion of the Chendl called Zirat. He replaces the paladin and knight Coraine, who has been recalled by King Belvor for a mission of urgency and secrecy. While you know little of Zirat, he is an impressive figure, and the letter he bears from the king assures you that he is a steadfast ally."

So Strahd, Zirat has been sent by King Belvor to join this group of adventurers in fighting against the forces of the Temple of Elemental Evil. So read THIS POST and then feel free to start posting IC.

Also, make sure you update Zirat to Level 6, and post him to the ALPHA Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Zirat is posted in the RG and is updated to level 6.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Zirat is posted in the RG and is updated to level 6.




He looks good. Should make for a tough group.


----------



## Leif

Welcome, Strahd and Zirat!  Trevor looks forward to cowering behind Zirat! [heh!  as if!]


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Welcome, Strahd and Zirat!  Trevor looks forward to cowering behind Zirat! [heh!  as if!]




Trev has to bide his time to get in position for the deadly SNEAK ATTACK!


----------



## Leif

Yeah!  I don't think Trev has had much chance to use his new, improved +2d6 sneak attack, either!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Yeah!  I don't think Trev has had much chance to use his new, improved +2d6 sneak attack, either!




Trev just needs a bit of conditional awareness.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Trev just needs a bit of conditional awareness.



I guess Leif does too, because I have no idea what you mean by that.


----------



## Legildur

We've a pretty melee-focussed party, there should be ample opportunity for Trevor to obtain a flank to get his sneak attack damage - just need to be a bit savvy about which targets you try it with.

And Strahd, welcome aboard. We've got a pretty friendly and useful group here - Rhun was always pleased how well the Alpha group progressed in the Temple relative to the Gamma group. Some of that is because of party composition, some due to posting frequency.

Typically though, we had sufficient healing with Kurt to enable us to continue adventuring without having to rest. Although his latest feat choice (use Turn Undead attempt to try and boost caster level) is likely to curtail his use of Turn Undead to heal the party.


----------



## Leif

Legildur said:


> Trevor ...just need to be a bit savvy about which targets you try it with.




Trevor being savvy.   Yeah.  That's the tricky part, alright.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> And Strahd, welcome aboard. We've got a pretty friendly and useful group here - Rhun was always pleased how well the Alpha group progressed in the Temple relative to the Gamma group. Some of that is because of party composition, some due to posting frequency.




The other group started off doing far more investigating and such, where Alpha kinda delved right in. And luck always seemed to favor you guys...the Omega bunch were repelled time and time again by the Temple forces. Not sure what the difference really was.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> The other group started off doing far more investigating and such, where Alpha kinda delved right in. And luck always seemed to favor you guys...the Omega bunch were repelled time and time again by the Temple forces. Not sure what the difference really was.



We're just AWWWESUMM! 

Them: investigate

Us: kick monster butt and take monster names


----------



## Thanee

Legildur said:


> We've a pretty melee-focussed party...




Yup! 

Only Scotley's char is not a melee fighter. So we had 5 (Coraine, Ragnok, Kurt, Trevor, and Dara) that could mix it up in melee, and Verdis as artillery to pick off those nasty spellcasters. And once Dara had learned that nice _Web_ spell, we could really turn those tougher combats to our favor, despite our lack in area attacks.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

We still have some potions that are collecting dust, BTW.

(The Ring of Protection +2 and Potion of Cat's Grace will go to Verdis then?)

A Potion of Darkvision and a Potion of Blur can be useful, so if noone wants them, I can add them to Dara's sheet, too.

Maybe we should count up the money as well and divide it, so we can start a fresh list together with Zirat.

The Crystal Ball I would simply leave as party treasure, though.


To fresh up my memory... that nasty wizard we fought (and whose secret rooms we plundered), is that one still around or did we fight him again at some point? I am not entirely sure...

Might be a useful target for a scrying attempt (though he probably will make his save, it isn't exactly difficult ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

I thought he got away - but would have to check over the IC thread to be sure.


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> To fresh up my memory... that nasty wizard we fought (and whose secret rooms we plundered), is that one still around or did we fight him again at some point? I am not entirely sure...




His name was Falrinth, and he is the wizard that fled the Temple. You may have to face him again at some point, but he is not with the forces of the Greater Temple.


----------



## Thanee

Yeah, that one. 

Ok, thanks!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> Yeah, that one.




Plus, you beat him once already (when he was ready for you, no less). Who wants to get beat up on again?


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Who wants to get beat up on again?



Ummm, Verdis?  Was this a trick question?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I think I remember that Falrinth dude. He nailed out party and killed out angel monk. The problem with Omega was that we had a cleric that left us and I was the only fighter since another fighter left us.
I’m ready to go and bash some trolls with my mighty chain


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> I’m ready to go and bash some trolls with my mighty chain




Well said!


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Ummm, Verdis?  Was this a trick question?




Heehee, must be. Verdis doesn't beat up on people he just shoots them and blasts them.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> Heehee, must be. Verdis doesn't beat up on people he just shoots them and blasts them.




And I'm pretty sure the only brush with death that Verdis has had in this game is when his blood got sucked by a swarm of stirges.

Trevor, on the other hand...


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> And I'm pretty sure the only brush with death that Verdis has had in this game is when his blood got sucked by a swarm of stirges.
> 
> Trevor, on the other hand...



Just hold it right there!  Trev can't help it if his herloism and valor outweigh his stamina at times!


----------



## Legildur

Let's just say that Trevor is considerate in providing Kurt plenty of opportunity to share Heironeous' blessing.


----------



## Leif

Legildur said:


> Let's just say that Trevor is considerate in providing Kurt plenty of opportunity to share Heironeous' blessing.



YEAH!! It can even be a GOOD thing!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> YEAH!! It can even be a GOOD thing!




Just gotta remember that those ogres pack quite a punch!


----------



## Thanee

An ogre!? Those things are dangerous!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> An ogre!? Those things are dangerous!




I've always found that the best way to fight giants is at a distance.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> I've always found that the best way to fight giants is at a distance.




That's awkward for a melee-centric party!


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> That's awkward for a melee-centric party!




Well, at least you've got Trevor to serve as human shield.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Just gotta remember that those ogres pack quite a punch!



Don't worry, Boss, Trev's _eye_ remembers well!
(ouch)


----------



## Thanee

Rhun said:


> I've always found that the best way to fight giants is at a distance.




That is probably a good idea, if you do not have the _Sword of Ogre Decapitation_. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Verdis finds that just about everything is better fought from a distance.


----------



## Leif

Trevor prefers to do it from behind.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Trevor prefers to do it from behind.




I have heard that about him.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Leif said:


> Trevor prefers to do it from behind.




 Zirat is not going to drop a soap in the near future.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Zirat is not going to drop a soap in the near future.




Ha ha ha. Good times.


----------



## Scotley

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Zirat is not going to drop a soap in the near future.




We've got a good bit of treasure. Does anybody else think adding a +5 soap-on-a-rope is a good idea for party treasure?


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> We've got a good bit of treasure. Does anybody else think adding a +5 soap-on-a-rope is a good idea for party treasure?




Definitely needed.


----------



## Legildur

And I think we might need the Salve of Slipperiness to go with that.... and that jar of healing ointment....


----------



## Leif

You guys are just gross.  Sheesh!


----------



## Legildur

Hey Rhun, I know you like the players to make their own rolls, but I can't help but feel that things like Spot/Listen etc are best rolled by the DM. That achieves two things: speed of play (not waiting on players to make the rolls) and also the players don't see the results and so don't 'know' if the PC would have seen something or not. Does that make sense?


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> Hey Rhun, I know you like the players to make their own rolls, but I can't help but feel that things like Spot/Listen etc are best rolled by the DM. That achieves two things: speed of play (not waiting on players to make the rolls) and also the players don't see the results and so don't 'know' if the PC would have seen something or not. Does that make sense?




It does. But I've found that A) players seem to like to roll the dice themselves, and B) it gives me more time when the players handle their own dice rolls.  Also, without knowing the DC, you still won't know if you see or hear something. 

At any rate, either way works for me. If you want me to roll for you, that is fine too.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:


> ץ... without knowing the DC, you still won't know if you see or hear something.




The man got a point ...


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> The man got a point ...




Damn hidey trolls!


----------



## Thanee

Verdis, you are a Warlock. You don't need to use a crossbow at close range. 

Those sickening Eldritch Chains are quite good actually. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

I know, but he's always started the fights with the crossbow. It was better than his blasts when this game started. Now the blasts are better, but he just can't seem to give up the crossbow. Maybe he'll at least find a magical one someday. I can't believe he hasn't at least picked up a MW one. Next round he'll be putting all his nifty new blast powers to the test.


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> Verdis, you are a Warlock. You don't need to use a crossbow at close range.
> 
> Those sickening Eldritch Chains are quite good actually.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee






Scotley said:


> I know, but he's always started the fights with the crossbow. It was better than his blasts when this game started. Now the blasts are better, but he just can't seem to give up the crossbow. Maybe he'll at least find a magical one someday. I can't believe he hasn't at least picked up a MW one. Next round he'll be putting all his nifty new blast powers to the test.




I had noticed it before, but I like the roleplaying aspect that Verdis still relies on his crossbow to start fights. And maybe he will find a magical one soon. Or at least some magical bolts!


----------



## Legildur

Kurt would be happier if the team focussed fire on one troll at a time - could probably have taken one down by now, and that would save 3 attacks in the next round and allow better positioning.


----------



## Thanee

Well, at least they are both blinded for the next 5 rounds, that should save us quite some damage, and makes Trevor's sneak attacks a lot easier. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> Well, at least they are both blinded for the next 5 rounds, that should save us quite some damage, and makes Trevor's sneak attacks a lot easier.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Ooooh!   Good point!


----------



## Scotley

Okay, okay, it is all fun and games until somebody gets hurt. I'll try to make Verdis a bit more of tactician. But to his logic his methods have been working quite well for him.


----------



## Legildur

5 rounds? That's awesome! Good result Thanee!


----------



## Thanee

Yes, Dara is a 5th level Sorcerer, so _Glitterdust_ holds for 5 rounds (and both trolls failed their saves ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

And to think that I had written _glitterdust_ off as a completely useless spell!


----------



## Scotley

_Glitterdust_ is a favorite. Quite effective. So much so they nerfed it in Pathfinder.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> _Glitterdust_ is a favorite. Quite effective. So much so they nerfed it in Pathfinder.




Definitely a favorite. Though less powerful than _Web._ Which definitely needs to be nerfed.


----------



## Leif

So this is my first of three days to wake up in North Little Rock, where I've come to be trained for work.  Yes, I was here when I posted last night, too.   It's great to have a new laptop courtesy of my wonderful _very_ significant other.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> So this is my first of three days to wake up in North Little Rock, where I've come to be trained for work.




And how is North Little Rock? Also, I thought you were an attorney...shouldn't you already be trained? 



Leif said:


> wonderful _very_ significant other.




Sounds pretty sweet, Leif!


----------



## Scotley

Rhun said:


> And how is North Little Rock? Also, I thought you were an attorney...shouldn't you already be trained?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty sweet, Leif!




She's cute too!


----------



## Leif

NLR is nowhere nearly as bad as they say that it is.  Yes, I am a fully trained lawyer, but I must still get 12 hours of continuing ed. each year to keep my license current. But this training actually has nothing to do with practicing law -- I'm being trained how to conduct an investigation into "Serious Incidents" involving clients of the office of Developmental Disabilities Services, which is the arm of state government that oversees my employer, Abilities Unlimited, Inc.

Clear as mud?


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> She's cute too!




  Ain't she, though!


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> She's cute too!



She's a _fabulous_ cook, too!  She's the reason for my currently vastly expanding waist size.  

All her fault.  Not mine at all!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Clear as mud?




Yup!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I will be offline in the upcoming weekend. NPC me as necessary


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> I will be offline in the upcoming weekend. NPC me as necessary




Thanks Strahd. I hope to have Round 2 updated tonight or tomorrow. Sorry for the snail's pace.


----------



## Legildur

Quote from Rhun in IC thread: A regenerating creature that has been rendered unconscious through nonlethal damage can be killed with a coup de grace. *The attack cannot be of a type that automatically converts to nonlethal damage.*

Wow, somehow I missed that completely. Thanks!


----------



## Legildur

"Trevor sneak attacks blinded troll number 2, movig to AO 85."

Leif, troll 2 is D.E.A.D. thanks to Verdis' alchemist's fire. Troll 1 is already unconscious.


----------



## Leif

Eesh!  Thanks!


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> Quote from Rhun in IC thread: A regenerating creature that has been rendered unconscious through nonlethal damage can be killed with a coup de grace. *The attack cannot be of a type that automatically converts to nonlethal damage.*
> 
> Wow, somehow I missed that completely. Thanks!




Well, it isn't your fault...they certainly didn't choose to word it all that well.


----------



## Leif

"Automatically converts to non-lethal damage"?  Que, Paco?  I didn't realize that there was such a thing.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> "Automatically converts to non-lethal damage"?  Que, Paco?  I didn't realize that there was such a thing.




In other words, you can't coup de grace a troll with a sword, because all of the damage scored on the Coup de Grace attempt becomes non-lethal. 

However, you CAN coup de grace a troll with a torch, or something that causes flame damage.


----------



## Scotley

Just bring down the trolls and Verdis will get a nice alchemical BBQ going.

S'Mores anyone?


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> Just bring down the trolls and Verdis will get a nice alchemical BBQ going.
> 
> S'Mores anyone?




Mmm...troll flavored!


----------



## Thanee

Marsh Troll Mallows?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> In other words, you can't coup de grace a troll with a sword, because all of the damage scored on the Coup de Grace attempt becomes non-lethal.
> 
> However, you CAN coup de grace a troll with a torch, or something that causes flame damage.



Makes sense -- Got It! 



Scotley said:


> Just bring down the trolls and Verdis will get a nice alchemical BBQ going.
> S'Mores anyone?





Rhun said:


> Mmm...troll flavored!





Thanee said:


> Marsh Troll Mallows?



Um, YUK!!  You dudes have obviously never _tasted_ troll flesh!


----------



## Thanee

Everyone knows it tastes like chicken.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Sure, yeah, but green, rubbery, slimy chicken!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Sure, yeah, but green, rubbery, slimy chicken!




YUP!

Just make sure it is well-roasted. Don't want it regenerating in your stomach!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> YUP!
> 
> Just make sure it is well-roasted. Don't want it regenerating in your stomach!



Talk about a meal that will stick to your ribs!  That'd be okay until it grew chicken feet and a beak.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Talk about a meal that will stick to your ribs!  That'd be okay until it grew chicken feet and a beak.




Hmmm...trollish chickens. I like the concept.


----------



## Leif

Bok?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Bok?




Just wait. They'll get you.


----------



## Legildur

I've posted for Kurt in anticipation of rd4 - no point in hitting troll 1 again (yet), he has nothing to burn troll 1 with, can't contribute to melee, and not willing to spend further spells at this stage; so he delays, waiting for an opportunity.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> I've posted for Kurt in anticipation of rd4 - no point in hitting troll 1 again (yet), he has nothing to burn troll 1 with, can't contribute to melee, and not willing to spend further spells at this stage; so he delays, waiting for an opportunity.




No problem. Things will move forward soon enough, and he'll have plenty to do.


----------



## Leif

Uh-oh, and Trev is hoping to be lazy a bit longer...


----------



## Rhun

Sorry for the delays guys...I just haven't had any time to post from home, and that is where I do all my DMing from.


----------



## Leif

I feel yer pain, Bro.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> I feel yer pain, Bro.




Its easy to stay fairly caught up on games I play in posting from work. But I really can't bring everything I need to update the games I DM to work with me, unfortunately.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Its easy to stay fairly caught up on games I play in posting from work. But I really can't bring everything I need to update the games I DM to work with me, unfortunately.



[sblock=Rhun]
Well, yeah about that --  get you a bigger book satchel!


----------



## Rhun

I think I'm about ready to get back underway on this. I really have to beg all of your apologies for the long delays, but my time to post outside of work has grown extremely limited. However, I am trying to correct that. 

So I'm hoping to get a new IC post up here in the next couple of days, and I'm going to do my best to commit to posting at least a couple of times a week to keep the game moving forward (albeit slowly).


----------



## Thanee

Sweet! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> Sweet!




Hopefully!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I wait with anticipation


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> I wait with anticipation




You're not in this game, my friend. That was my Omega game you were in.


----------



## Scotley

Rhun said:


> I think I'm about ready to get back underway on this. I really have to beg all of your apologies for the long delays, but my time to post outside of work has grown extremely limited. However, I am trying to correct that.
> 
> So I'm hoping to get a new IC post up here in the next couple of days, and I'm going to do my best to commit to posting at least a couple of times a week to keep the game moving forward (albeit slowly).




Happy Happy Joy Joy!!!!


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> Happy Happy Joy Joy!!!!




Glad it makes you happy, my friend!


----------



## Leif

It makes the rest of us happy, too, we're just not as expressive abvout it as Scotley.  Hey, I'm cheering on the _inside_ though.


----------



## Scott DeWar

scott dewar said:


> i wait with anticipation






rhun said:


> you're not in this game, my friend. That was my omega game you were in.




*ssssiiiigggghhhh* *ssssooooobbbbb*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Zirat stands ready to serve the Alpha group as good as he served the Omega group.


----------



## Leif

Trevor Champlaign, Alpha Group Rogue/Fighter, welcomes Zirat enthusiatically!  He also sends an 'aww shucks' to DeWar.


----------



## Scott DeWar

leif said:


> !  He also sends an 'aww shucks' to dewar.



:sad:


----------



## Rhun

Very sad.


----------



## Leif

Hey, I thought Zirat was already with us Alphas and we were just about to get into some sh**!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Hey, I thought Zirat was already with us Alphas and we were just about to get into some sh**!




Zirat is. Zirat is Strahd's PC, not Dewar's.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Zirat is. Zirat is Strahd's PC, not Dewar's.



Well, DUH!  I knew that!  DeWar was never in alpha.  But what my question referred to was the following comment from Strahd made some time after he joined Alpha, that left me a little confused --


Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Zirat stands ready to serve the Alpha group as good as he served the Omega group.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Well, DUH!  I knew that!  DeWar was never in alpha.  But what my question referred to was the following comment from Strahd made some time after he joined Alpha, that left me a little confused --




Ah, I see.


----------



## Legildur

just needed a die roll...


----------



## Rhun

Die rolls are good.

And I really get this game going again soon. Just wrapping up a few real life things.


----------



## Legildur

Still waiting patiently


----------



## Leif

As are the rest of us.  I guess.  I am, anyway.  *Sigh*  Trevor feels the urge to sneak attack somebody.  Any volunteers?


----------



## Rhun

I thought about getting the game back on track this last weekend, but I'm going to be out of town for the next week...so hopefully after that we'll get going again.


----------

